# Source Record



## Exeldro (May 13, 2021)

Exeldro submitted a new resource:

Source Record - Record a source using a filter



> *Download*
> Plugin for OBS Studio to add a filter that allows you to record a source.
> 
> Add "Source Record" filter to your source.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Exeldro (May 13, 2021)

Exeldro updated Source Record with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.0



> add replay buffer option



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## retsofaj (May 13, 2021)

This is a great filter that I've (unknowingly) been trying to find for a long time - thank you so much for making it.

My goal is to be able to use OBS for *both* realtime compositing and capturing each of the inputs into separate files that I can process later (e.g. in Final Cut Pro). I think that by applying this filter to each of my input sources that I should be able to meet this goal.

I've only explored it for a short time, but one question and one enhancement request:

(Q) Does Source Record work on audio sources, or only on video sources? On my iMac it appears under "Effect Filters" for my FaceTime camera, but does not appear under "Audio Filters" for my iMac's microphone.
(E) Can the Record setting for each source be synchronized to the global Recording / Stream state? Currently as soon as OBS starts the individual sources are being recorded which can eat storage if one isn't careful.
Thank you again for making this great feature (which I'd love to see integrated into the OBS distribution)!


----------



## Exeldro (May 13, 2021)

@retsofaj I made it for video sources, but I might get it it working for audio only sources too at a later moment.
adding an option for when to record should be possible, let me add that to my todo list
recording:

no recording
always
when program recording
when program streaming
when program streaming or recording
Something like these options might work instead of the record checkbox.


----------



## ASchneider (May 13, 2021)

Thank you very much @Exeldro !!!


----------



## ASchneider (May 13, 2021)

Hello!

I've tried your filter plugin and did not understood how it should work: When does the recording for the source should start? I've checked the record button but nothing happens.

Also, I think the the suggestions from @retsofaj are great! Having an option to set when it starts recording automatically by checking the global OBS recording state would be awesome :)

Onde last question: does the order of recording filter matters? Since I have a couple of color corrections and sharpen filters, it is good to know if I need to set this filter at the bottom or not.

Thanks!


----------



## ASchneider (May 13, 2021)

Sorry, here are some idea I've just had:

1. Add a checkbox to record "only when source is active".
2. Use same settings as the main recorder. I know that this would be a new encode, nevertheless it would be nice to use the same settings :)

Thanks!


----------



## Exeldro (May 14, 2021)

@ASchneider 
the order of the filters does not matter, all filters that are on the source are rendered on the recording
In version 0.1.0 it should start recording as soon as you check the record checkbox, if nothing happens check your OBS log file for errors
I tested only with x264 and have had multiple reports that NVENC is not working yet.
the plugin defaults to the same encoder as the main encoder I can look into also using the same encoder settings


----------



## Exeldro (May 14, 2021)

Exeldro updated Source Record with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.1



> Adding Record Mode option
> View attachment 71123



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ContentDeveloper (May 14, 2021)

I am using OBS to facilitate creating video tutorials with as much as possible being done live, so hopefully a practiced Subject Matter Expert can create a finished tutorial video in real time. (the scenes are fully titled and branded.)

But this sounds like source recordings also being record can make much easier to fix mistakes by taking the content into a non-linear video editor — is this correct?


----------



## from1975 (May 14, 2021)

Can this be used for recording scenes too?


----------



## Exeldro (May 14, 2021)

@ContentDeveloper I am not sure I understand your question, you can record files and use them in a video editor later.
@from1975 yes you can add the filter to a scene to record the scene


----------



## RichieTee (May 14, 2021)

from1975 said:


> Can this be used for recording scenes too?


Yes it can, just tested it right now, however it doesn't yet record the audio.



ContentDeveloper said:


> I am using OBS to facilitate creating video tutorials with as much as possible being done live, so hopefully a practiced Subject Matter Expert can create a finished tutorial video in real time. (the scenes are fully titled and branded.)
> 
> But this sounds like source recordings also being record can make much easier to fix mistakes by taking the content into a non-linear video editor — is this correct?


Correct, you can use the source file in Post Production, i believe that is the idea behind it.

@Exeldro
When using Streaming and Recording Option, it causes OBS to crash, also I noticed the filter doesn't record audio which  I believe is by design
Can confirm that x264 works, another observation i found is that the the Source Record must use the global recording folder or it doesn't work. 
Another observation is when I stop my recording, the source record doesn't stop, and no thumbnail is created on the video to indicate that recording has stopped.


----------



## ASchneider (May 14, 2021)

Thanks for the update @Exeldro, I'll test ASAP.

I think this might help a lot of people, maybe it would be nice to put that in your documentation: https://github.com/keylase/nvidia-patch


----------



## ASchneider (May 14, 2021)

Ok, so I could not make it to work, sadly.

When setting it to use NVENC, it does nothing, no output whatsoever. Then, trying with software x264, OBS crashed and made my system unresponsive for couple of minutes. I've set 3 sources with source record to start at program record, only the main output and one of the sources was there, at the output folder.

Here's my log, in case it helps in any way.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Exeldro (May 14, 2021)

@ASchneider I have only been able to test x264 encoding and have nvenc test planned for later this week.
In the log I see an encoder error: "height not divisible by 2 (256x133)"
Can you try with an other source of which the height is dividable by 2 or add a crop/pad filter of 1 pixel?


----------



## Exeldro (May 14, 2021)




----------



## RichieTee (May 14, 2021)

Update 2 - Testing on a different PC with Intel Integrated GPU
Encoder x264

Always: Recording is ok
Recording: Recording is ok
Streaming or Recording: Recording is ok
None: Fine
Streaming: Untested

OBS Crashes occassionally, will try to test further if i can reproduce the cause.
Here is my crash log for reference


			https://obsproject.com/logs/hv9Rrzag9y10NMue
		


Will restest on my other PC with NVIDIA GTX 950M


----------



## ASchneider (May 14, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @ASchneider I have only been able to test x264 encoding and have nvenc test planned for later this week.
> In the log I see an encoder error: "height not divisible by 2 (256x133)"
> Can you try with an other source of which the height is dividable by 2 or add a crop/pad filter of 1 pixel?



Just did that, and it did not work.

If use FFMPEG (Hardware), it starts recording all sources but OBS crashes after a few seconds.

If I set the exact same settings as my main encoder (H264 NVENC) it does not crash but sources are not recorded.

I'm sending both logs when it crashes and when no files were recorded.

Thanks!


----------



## RichieTee (May 14, 2021)

ASchneider said:


> Just did that, and it did not work.
> 
> If use FFMPEG (Hardware), it starts recording all sources but OBS crashes after a few seconds.
> 
> ...


Hi Schneider, did you by any chance install the 2019 redistributable and restart your pc?
I did that and now I can record with x264, Quick Sync 264, NVENC H264, NVENC H264 (via ffmpeg), all can record successfully. However, it is a performance hog, encoding lags hit 59%. Will share the screenshots later. My OBS Crashes when i attempt to close it, i use RC 27.0.0.4 so that could be one of the issues.


----------



## retsofaj (May 14, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Source Record with a new update entry:
> Version 0.1.1
> Read the rest of this update entry...



Thus far my testing (on an iMac Pro with OBS 26.1.2) has worked flawlessly with Software, Apple VT H264 Software, and Apple VT H264 Hardware encoders. The new Record Modes also all seem to be working.

Oh - for what it's worth - having once scene in which all sources are present and using references in all other scenes works well for setting the Record Filter on the master and having everything "just work" as one switches scenes. There's probably some additional CPU load to this approach so YMMV.

Given the amount of encoding going on there's definitely a CPU hit - and the Apple VT H264 Hardware encoder isn't all that great - but it's a small price to pay for the feature. I'm going to explore settings to figure out how to reduce the CPU load without losing too much video quality.

I took a quick look at the source code and it seems that some of the infrastructure to record audio is present (yay!) but I'm definitely not qualified to submit a pull request.

Thanks again @Exeldro!


----------



## Exeldro (May 14, 2021)

Exeldro updated Source Record with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.2



> use old nvenc for now as long as the new nvenc does not work yet



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ASchneider (May 14, 2021)

RichieTee said:


> Hi Schneider, did you by any chance install the 2019 redistributable and restart your pc?
> I did that and now I can record with x264, Quick Sync 264, NVENC H264, NVENC H264 (via ffmpeg), all can record successfully. However, it is a performance hog, encoding lags hit 59%. Will share the screenshots later. My OBS Crashes when i attempt to close it, i use RC 27.0.0.4 so that could be one of the issues.


Hello! Thanks for advice but it did not worked for me... I've installed this package and the latest plugin version, nothing works. OBS crashes the moment I start recording globally, trigger just one source to record itself. Thanks.


----------



## RichieTee (May 15, 2021)

ASchneider said:


> Hello! Thanks for advice but it did not worked for me... I've installed this package and the latest plugin version, nothing works. OBS crashes the moment I start recording globally, trigger just one source to record itself. Thanks.



Hi here's mine, the tests I did and how it all comes together, you can notice the performance hits.

Test PC: Asus ROG
Intel i7-6700HQ, 16gb RAM, 64-bits, running windows 10 20H2.

Graphics Card: Nvidia GeForce GTX 950M
Game Ready Driver Version: 466.27


----------



## Exeldro (May 15, 2021)

Exeldro updated Source Record with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.3



> first test for scene audio



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## AndersM (May 15, 2021)

Fantastic to see ISO recording for OBS, great job!

A bit of a longshot, but have you looked into recording in the NDI codec for NDI sources? This would allow for "lossless" recording without any extra cpu or gpu usage. Newtek Studio Monitor, vmix, tricasters ect use this recording codec for ndi sources.
I assume ndi recording would have to be implemented through the ndi plugin...


----------



## ASchneider (May 15, 2021)

Hello again! Just tested again with the latest version, all types of video encoding and a bunch of settings, nothing seems to work here. Sometimes ir records and other times it just crashes OBS. I'm running a Ryzen 9 3900x with a 2080ti. Thanks.


----------



## Exeldro (May 16, 2021)

Exeldro updated Source Record with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.4



> add option to use a different audio source



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## iSvein (May 17, 2021)

No matter what I try, I cant get it to record any audio, no matter the source I select or not.


----------



## Exeldro (May 17, 2021)

@iSvein can you provide me an OBS log file that contains the issue?


----------



## iSvein (May 17, 2021)

I add two. 
One is a recording of a video source, no audio selected in the box. 
The other one is a recording from an Elgato capture card source, added an picture on how I set the audio.


----------



## Exeldro (May 17, 2021)

The plugin at the moment records only track 1 can you check if track 1 is enabled in the advanced audio properties for the audio sources you are trying to record? Is the source not muted or low volume in the OBS audio mixer?


----------



## iSvein (May 17, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> The plugin at the moment records only track 1 can you check if track 1 is enabled in the advanced audio properties for the audio sources you are trying to record? Is the source not muted or low volume in the OBS audio mixer?


Yes, all the tracks are checked on track1 and was on 100% when I tested recording :)
When I use the default recording mode in OBS audio gets recorded fine, so I dont think it has anything to do with my audio setup that uses VoiceMeeter and not just default settings in the audio settings, but I can test that too.


Edit: Downloaded and installed a clean, portable mode, version of obs, with only this plugin installed, no change to any settings in the "Settings", same happens.


----------



## Lyfesaver (May 18, 2021)

Try 1.3 to get it to record Track 1


----------



## ASchneider (May 18, 2021)

Hello everyone!

Just to let you know that after updating my OBS to the latest beta RC5, source record now works just fine :)

Thanks!


----------



## JuicyLemon (May 18, 2021)

Does this record your audio tracks separately like recording regularly would?


----------



## Exeldro (May 18, 2021)

@JuicyLemon at the moment it only records track 1 of the selected source, why would you need more tracks for a single source?


----------



## iSvein (May 18, 2021)

Lyfesaver said:


> Try 1.3 to get it to record Track 1


If that was for me, I have same problem with both version 1.3 and 1.4


----------



## JuicyLemon (May 18, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @JuicyLemon at the moment it only records track 1 of the selected source, why would you need more tracks for a single source?


well if i was recording regularly then i have obs recording my mic, game, and discord separately. Atm though, it doesnt record ANY audio even if i set a specific source for it to record. 

Edit: Im recording 2 different sources atm and i want one to record my mic and the other for my game


----------



## iSvein (May 18, 2021)

JuicyLemon said:


> well if i was recording regularly then i have obs recording my mic, game, and discord separately. Atm though, it doesnt record ANY audio even if i set a specific source for it to record.
> 
> Edit: Im recording 2 different sources atm and i want one to record my mic and the other for my game


So you have the same problem as me.


----------



## Andreas Kronlachner (May 18, 2021)

Hello Exeldro!

Did intensive testing with your plugin yesterday night. 

For me NVIDIA NVENC H.264/AVC (via FFmpeg) and H.265/HEVC (via FFmpeg) worked OK (incl. Audio) but crashed OBS from time to time in combination with Replay Source use. Had also to re-arrange my Audio settings to get what is needed in this recording

What I didnt figure out was, how the Replay Buffer setting in Source Record works in this context. Can you please give some advice.

Thanks
Andreas


----------



## Exeldro (May 18, 2021)

crashes using the replay buffer can be caused by this bug I found in OBS:








						obs-ffmpeg: Don't purge packets when there are none by exeldro · Pull Request #4715 · obsproject/obs-studio
					

Description Don't purge packets when there are none Motivation and Context The replay buffer sometimes tries to purge packets while there are no packets to purge How Has This Been Tested? With my s...




					github.com


----------



## Bigg_A (May 19, 2021)

For some reason whenever I have a filter from this plugin setup on any source and close OBS then relaunch I can't seem to get the OBS program window to display. I know OBS is running because I can see it in the task manager, I just can't get the actual program to display. The only thing that works is ending the OBS task and uninstalling this plugin. Then launching OBS and deleting the filter. After that everything shows up properly. Even just having the plugin installed seems fine. It's just after creating an actual filter and closing OBS that I can't get the program window to display on a next launch. And I don't think the program is crashing because I'm not getting any new crash log files.


----------



## Exeldro (May 19, 2021)

@Bigg_A when OBS starts without a window to display, does it create an OBS log file we can inspect?


----------



## Andre Caleffi (May 19, 2021)

If I have source recorder added in a source and change my scene collection, OBS crash.


----------



## ASchneider (May 19, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @JuicyLemon at the moment it only records track 1 of the selected source, why would you need more tracks for a single source?


Hello @Exeldro!

Sorry to bother you but I'm unable to record audio from the recorded source. I've added the filter to a game capture (no audio) and set the alternative audio to my virtual audio device that is set to receive the game's audio (output source from that audio device). This audio device is set to only output to track 3 from the main output (track 1 is a downmix from my voicemeeter). Do you think this is why no audio is recorded to that source?

Also, I've noticed that the game source output vide file only has footage from when the source was active, showing on its scene. Is it possible to start capturing this source all the time, when I start recording/streaming (global) from the startup scene? This would help a lot to sync footage in the NLE from two different source records, like a game and webcam separate recordings.

Thanks!


----------



## Lyfesaver (May 19, 2021)

ASchneider said:


> Hello @Exeldro!
> 
> Sorry to bother you but I'm unable to record audio from the recorded source. I've added the filter to a game capture (no audio) and set the alternative audio to my virtual audio device that is set to receive the game's audio (output source from that audio device). This audio device is set to only output to track 3 from the main output (track 1 is a downmix from my voicemeeter). Do you think this is why no audio is recorded to that source?
> 
> ...



Have you used the other audio source option?


----------



## ASchneider (May 19, 2021)

Lyfesaver said:


> Have you used the other audio source option?
> 
> View attachment 71310


Hello,

I'm using this option, that's what I've explained earlier, this option does not work for me. I'm choosing from a specific audio device source, the one that I set only games to output audio to.





Thanks.


----------



## Bigg_A (May 19, 2021)

@Exeldro - I figured out the problem. For some reason when I have this Advance Timer script ( https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/advanced-timer.637/ ) loaded on my OBS the problem occurs. As soon as I remove this script I'm able to close and relaunch OBS with an actual program window showing up and everything works just like it should.


----------



## Lyfesaver (May 19, 2021)

ASchneider said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm using this option, that's what I've explained earlier, this option does not work for me. I'm choosing from a specific audio device source, the one that I set only games to output audio to.
> 
> ...


Weird because that is working for me but the audio is crackling.

Trying to capture Track 1 (basically not using that option) and setting my game audio to track 1 does not work for me at all at the moment.


----------



## kellemar (May 20, 2021)

Hi, this is definitely a wonderful plugin to have. Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to record audio in my case :(

Current hardware: MacBook Pro M1. 
OBS Version: 27rc4

I'm trying to record both video and audio from a browser source that links to an OBS.Ninja stream. The video was recorded fine, but no audio was recorded. I've tried using VT Hardware encoder, and software, and switched between mp4 and mov. No audio there.

I've attached the log.txt.


----------



## Andre Caleffi (May 20, 2021)

OBS is crashing when I close OBS or change scene colection.
I test using V26.1.1 And V27r5


----------



## Andre Caleffi (May 20, 2021)

Other problem here, if I use Software encoder record all my source (i tested using 5 diferent sources)
If I use NVENC or NVIDIA NVENC h.264 (new), record only 1 or 2 sources.


----------



## Exeldro (May 20, 2021)

@Andre Caleffi the crashes are in audio monitoring, I will test with that this weekend. Nvenc has limited number of encoding session in the default drivers. There are patched drivers that should allow you more encoding sessions.


----------



## Exeldro (May 20, 2021)

@kellemar does the browser source on Mac also have an option to use internal audio routing?


----------



## ASchneider (May 21, 2021)

Andre Caleffi said:


> OBS is crashing when I close OBS or change scene colection.
> I test using V26.1.1 And V27r5


Hey there! This might solve your problem: https://github.com/keylase/nvidia-patch/tree/master/win


----------



## kellemar (May 21, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @kellemar does the browser source on Mac also have an option to use internal audio routing?


Hi Exeldro, these are the options I have in browser source settings.


----------



## Exeldro (May 21, 2021)

@kellemar "control audio via OBS" is checked so that should be correct.
I will add testing with a browser source to my todo list


----------



## ASchneider (May 22, 2021)

Hello @Exeldro!

I was wondering: testing with a 1080p source, resized inside the canvas to 720p, I've noticed that the source record file outputs to its original resolution (1080p). Is it possible to the source record filter outputs the canvas size resolution? This would be nice since most VR games I play are about 4K of resolutions but my stream is 1080p60.

Thanks!


----------



## norihiro (May 23, 2021)

It's great plugin. I was thinking the same idea but not yet implemented.
How about adding an option to encode with ffvhuff? Ffvhuff consumes just a little less CPU resource than x264 and no degradation (but consumes a lot of storage).


----------



## Exeldro (May 23, 2021)

@norihiro the encoders you can select are the encoders that are loaded into OBS, so if there is a plugin made that adds the ffvhuff encoder to OBS it will also show in the source record filter.


----------



## Andre Caleffi (May 24, 2021)

ASchneider said:


> Hey there! This might solve your problem: https://github.com/keylase/nvidia-patch/tree/master/win


Thanks!! I'll try this!!!


----------



## darkfiredreamer (May 25, 2021)

Pardon my ignorance, but is there a way to have it record both my game capture and my webcam as separate files? I've tried adding the filter to each, however it only records one of the displayed video capture devices. Any way to make this work or a workaround idea would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you so much for the amazing tool regardless!


----------



## Lyfesaver (May 25, 2021)

I wonder what is about my setup that makes it not want to record audio but for so many others it does.


----------



## iSvein (May 25, 2021)

Lyfesaver said:


> I wonder what is about my setup that makes it not want to record audio but for so many others it does.


Your not alone, here it wont record any audio no matter what. Tried with both OBS26 and 27-rc6


----------



## Exeldro (May 25, 2021)

@Lyfesaver @iSvein what kind of source are you using for the audio? Is your OBS audio sample rate and channels the same as the source?


----------



## iSvein (May 26, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @Lyfesaver @iSvein what kind of source are you using for the audio? Is your OBS audio sample rate and channels the same as the source?


I have tried Elgato Captrue card, display capture, vlc and  video source.
All my audio settings/devices are set to 24bit/48K, OBS is set to 48K,


----------



## Mario Vale (Jun 1, 2021)

Tried this plugin and can't get it to work in a stable way:

NVENC (New) produces a green video and nothing else
This meant recording had to be done with NVENC or FFmpeg
Recordings were not at normal speed, things would often accelerate in the recording, perhaps due to tabbing out of the game being captured
Replay buffer hotkey only worked some of the time, maybe 25%
Audio didn't record at all, even when choosing an audio source to override the source audio
Replay buffer cannot have a file name prefix
Would like a feature to just take all of the ticked audio tracks for recording from OBS and put it with the video instead of having just the source audio or one chosen audio source


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 1, 2021)

NVENC (New) not working is a known issue.
Can you provide an OBS log file for the speed, audio and replay buffer issue?


----------



## triaspolitica (Jun 7, 2021)

what a great plugin!
can we record 2 Source at the same time?


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 12, 2021)

Exeldro updated Source Record with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.0



> add stream option
> add enable and disable hotkey pair



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## RichieTee (Jun 12, 2021)

triaspolitica said:


> what a great plugin!
> can we record 2 Source at the same time?


Yes... Try it.


----------



## rse (Jun 12, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Source Record with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 0.2.0
> 
> ...



This new functionality to now locally record and/or remotely stream (via e.g. RTMP) the scenes/sources is really awesome. This for instance allows us to give presenters of a Zoom/Teams/Jitsi-based online event an OBS Studio "portable" distribution (with Source Record included), which allows them to pass-through their webcam (via the OBS Virtual Camera) and at the same time either locally record theirself or be remotely recorded (by the event director). This way they can participate in real-time and in mid-quality (as Zoom/Teams/Jitsi usually are in the 480p/720p range only) in the event, but their camera and screen shares can be still recorded in high quality (1080p and above) for post-consumption!


----------



## ASchneider (Jun 12, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Source Record with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 0.2.0
> 
> ...


This is amazing! Thank you very much! I was wondering: does the stream function only works when the source is visible? I think recording only works when the is currently visible, right? I'm asking because I plan on streaming to Instagram in a 9:16 aspect ratio and thinking of creating a scene just for that, with a group or another nested scene in that resolution that would not be visible during the regular 16:9 main streaming. Thanks!


----------



## ASchneider (Jun 12, 2021)

Hello guys!

I'm thrilled with the new stream function :)

Too bad I'm still not able to use it because I've never got the audio recording here... Tried capturing the source main audio and another one with no luck.

Here is my latest source recorded: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1_AtzAtgz-sftQU-TOvLeUeRObQRNL9xH/view?usp=sharing

If you listen to it, you can hear some static noises, so something is being recorded...

I was trying to record the "Instagram" scene, here are my settings:










Here are the logs:

15:04:28.956: [ffmpeg muxer: 'Source Record'] Output of file 'C:/Users/AntonioSchneider/Desktop/2021-06-12 15-04-16.mkv' stopped
15:04:28.956: Output 'Source Record': stopping
15:04:28.956: Output 'Source Record': Total frames output: 696
15:04:28.956: Output 'Source Record': Total drawn frames: 709
15:08:09.939: save_or_load_event_callback 1, 572006598
15:08:09.939: obs save event
15:11:34.919: save_or_load_event_callback 1, 572006598
15:11:34.919: obs save event
15:13:44.905: save_or_load_event_callback 1, 572006598
15:13:44.905: obs save event
15:13:49.207: save_or_load_event_callback 1, 572006598
15:13:49.207: obs save event
15:14:04.526: ---------------------------------
15:14:04.526: [NVENC encoder: 'Source Record'] settings:
15:14:04.526: rate_control: CBR
15:14:04.526: bitrate: 6000
15:14:04.526: cqp: 0
15:14:04.526: keyint: 60
15:14:04.526: preset: hq
15:14:04.526: profile: high
15:14:04.526: width: 1920
15:14:04.526: height: 1080
15:14:04.526: 2-pass: true
15:14:04.526: b-frames: 2
15:14:04.526: psycho-aq: 1
15:14:04.526: GPU: 0
15:14:04.526:
15:14:04.717: ---------------------------------
15:14:04.717: [FFmpeg aac encoder: 'Source Record'] bitrate: 128, channels: 2, channel_layout: 3
15:14:04.717:
15:14:04.721: [ffmpeg muxer: 'Source Record'] Writing file 'C:/Users/AntonioSchneider/Desktop/2021-06-12 15-14-04.mp4'...
15:14:14.092: [ffmpeg muxer: 'Source Record'] Output of file 'C:/Users/AntonioSchneider/Desktop/2021-06-12 15-14-04.mp4' stopped
15:14:14.092: Output 'Source Record': stopping
15:14:14.092: Output 'Source Record': Total frames output: 549
15:14:14.092: Output 'Source Record': Total drawn frames: 563

Can someone help me?

Thanks!


----------



## iSvein (Jun 12, 2021)

Now for the first time the adio gets recorded here :D


----------



## ASchneider (Jun 12, 2021)

What is really odd is that browser source (control audio via obs checked) works! haha

I can hear sounds from my Streamlabs notifications but not with a regular media source. Anything else than browser source simply does not goes trough....

What puzzles me even more is that the browser source that works (records audio) is set to not output anything, just monitor haha


----------



## ASchneider (Jun 12, 2021)

@Exeldro, just to let you know: hiding the filter does not stop streaming like it does when recording. I have to set the "Stream mode" to none to make it to stop. Thanks.


----------



## ASchneider (Jun 12, 2021)

ASchneider said:


> This is amazing! Thank you very much! I was wondering: does the stream function only works when the source is visible? I think recording only works when the is currently visible, right? I'm asking because I plan on streaming to Instagram in a 9:16 aspect ratio and thinking of creating a scene just for that, with a group or another nested scene in that resolution that would not be visible during the regular 16:9 main streaming. Thanks!



Ok, so not having the source that has the source record filter visible, does not record or stream. Would that be possible to make it to work whatever the source is active in the final matrix or not? Thanks @Exeldro !


----------



## iSvein (Jun 12, 2021)

So audio gets recorded now, both directly from a source with audio and with the another audio source option, but the recorded audio has pops and cracks in it :( 
Tried to play around with the audio settings on my PC, found out the recorded files are 48KHz even if OBS is set to 41.1
So I have set all audio devices on my pc to 16/48, but same thing happens.


----------



## Zeros.81 (Jun 15, 2021)

This plugin is great but I can confirm that I have the same audio issue as @iSvein . My audio settings are all configured 48kHz 16bit stereo (both windows and OBS)


----------



## lozero (Jun 19, 2021)

I have a weird issue. It works but just a bit too fast : the video and sound are recorded at 1,3x or something ... :(

plus I can confirm audio has pop and cracks most certainly due to this speed issue


----------



## iSvein (Jun 20, 2021)

lozero said:


> I have a weird issue. It works but just a bit too fast : the video and sound are recorded at 1,3x or something ... :(
> 
> plus I can confirm audio has pop and cracks most certainly due to this speed issue


hmmm maybe that is the reason for the audio problems the rest of us is having too.
1.3x speed is not always that easy to notice on the video part


----------



## jithins (Jun 25, 2021)

This is really cool. Would it be possible to add stream delay like in the regular OBS settings? Right now one of my setups is virtual cam a scene then on a 2nd OBS stream it with delay.


----------



## BowTieDaniels (Jun 25, 2021)

Managed to get video recording working no problem, love having that flexibility, but I'm unable to get any audio recorded. Are there any recommended settings for getting audio recorded?


----------



## ATs_fm (Jun 26, 2021)

I've added Source recording to a NDI Input Source and to several Camera Input Sources. Though when it is recording it alwas records just the program out, not the individual sources. Tried in standard and studio mode. I've set it to NVENC (new). Does anyone know what might be the problem?


----------



## luizfelipegomes (Jun 27, 2021)

The plugin is fantastic. But I have two problems with it:

1 - I have a scene with a background music that is inside the scene. And a global microphone. Music is recorded. Microphone audio no.

2 - My video is recorded but faster than normal. I think it gets 1.5x speed


----------



## luizfelipegomes (Jun 27, 2021)

The plugin is fantastic. But I have two problems with it:

1 - I have a scene with a background music (Playlist - highlighted by the yellow box below) that is inside the scene. And a global microphone (Mic/Aux - highlighted by the orange box below). Music is recorded. Microphone audio no.

2 - My video is recorded but faster than normal. I think it gets 1.5x speed or more.

PS1:
If I change the source in the "different audio" option to microphone, it picks up the microphone audio but in this case the background music of the scene is not picked up. But this audio from the microphone that is picked up has errors, cuts, jumps, failures. But the audio is captured at the correct speed, only the video is advanced by 1.5x or 2.0x.

PS2: As a suggestion I think there could be an option to capture the audio from the virtual cable for example, so it would be possible to get all the audio that is being sent by the scene, music and microphone.


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 1, 2021)

Exeldro updated Source Record with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.1



> fix recording source without audio
> skip removed sources for audio (fixing crash on shutdown)
> add virtual camera as record or stream trigger



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## iSvein (Jul 2, 2021)

Checked with 0.2.1, same choppiness to the audio :(


----------



## ASchneider (Jul 2, 2021)

Hello! For me, it crashes the moment I start recording and when it works, no audio as well. Thanks.


----------



## khaver (Jul 3, 2021)

Exeldro, I tried your plugin to record a UHD webcam source and a display screen capture while OBS also recorded a 720p version of the composite with the idea of using the ISO recordings in DaVinci Resolve, with the 720p recording as fall back. The 720p main recording looked great, but the UHD webcam recording had many duplicate and dropped frames, quite jerky. Why would the main recording look fine but the ISO recording have glitches? Encoder can't keep up with the stream? I used the NVidia h264 encoder for everything.

Thanks for this great plugin, by the way.


----------



## DannJust (Jul 3, 2021)

Hey, I;ve come straight from EposVox's video on this and I've set it up exactly like he does in the video but I cannot seem to capture my mic audio


----------



## Vorador (Jul 3, 2021)

This is a silly one - I'm still running OBS 26, and I ran the installer package and the c++ package, but the new plugin doesn't show in the filters list - not for any scene or source. Not in Video Filters, not in the Effects panel.  These are the options from my Decklink cap card, for reference.






Here are the options for a display capture source:




If I look in the log file, I don't see the source record module:

16:46:32.414:   Loaded Modules:
16:46:32.414: win-wasapi.dll
16:46:32.414: win-mf.dll
16:46:32.414: win-dshow.dll
16:46:32.414: win-decklink.dll
16:46:32.414: win-capture.dll
16:46:32.414: vlc-video.dll
16:46:32.414: TitlerLiveOBSStudioPluginDCTL.dll
16:46:32.414: text-freetype2.dll
16:46:32.414: StreamDeckPlugin.dll
16:46:32.414: rtmp-services.dll
16:46:32.414: obs-x264.dll
16:46:32.414: obs-websocket.dll
16:46:32.414: obs-vst.dll
16:46:32.414: obs-transitions.dll
16:46:32.414: obs-text.dll
16:46:32.414: obs-streamelements.dll
16:46:32.414: obs-screenshot-filter.dll
16:46:32.414: obs-qsv11.dll
16:46:32.414: obs-outputs.dll
16:46:32.414: obs-filters.dll
16:46:32.414: obs-ffmpeg.dll
16:46:32.414: obs-browser.dll
16:46:32.414: move-transition.dll
16:46:32.414: image-source.dll
16:46:32.414: frontend-tools.dll
16:46:32.414: enc-amf.dll
16:46:32.414: decklink-ouput-ui.dll
16:46:32.414:     coreaudio-encoder.dll

But the folder exists in the right location:




I've restarted the PC several times before, during, and after installation. I tried moving the files manually as well, still no source appears.

Any thoughts?

(I can upgrade to 27 if there's a better reliability factor, but the Blackmagic devices get all messed up and I just dont want to spend the 20 minutes remapping all my video sources ... again)

*Bonus shout to EposVox for directing me to this - as this is something I was considering using the ATEM Mini Pro ISO for but don't really wanna spend the money as I really don't need a full-time source recording.


----------



## Vorador (Jul 3, 2021)

I did just see this entry in the log files: 17:14:42.582: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/source-record.dll' not loaded
But there's no other mention of the dll or module anywhere.


----------



## Kidster (Jul 3, 2021)

Have some of the problems described here... listing them if it helps.

Before i do that though, just want to thank the developer for the effort in doing this so much needed plugin. Hopefully OBS works with you further on this to make it native. Awesome work.

1. Microphone audio is choppy on the isolated footage, but fine on the "main" recording

2. Gameplay audio isn't working for me. I use a capture card and adding the capture card on the "different audio" option. Still no audio comes out from the recording. Is this how audio should be handled? I may be doing it wrong.

3.  Would be great to have an option where you don't have to do so many recording, as in the recording with everything and the isolated ones. I believe an option is to link it with Streaming, which is a good workaround, however at times i would like to record everything isolated even if a scene has everything together so i can control it better (hope it made sense...)

4. It crashes a lot for me depending on what options i use in terms of encoder and bitrates etc (this may just be my pc but i have an alright one as i have a dedicated streaming / recording station)

5. How does it work with further audio tracks? Example, i usually have microphone, gameplay and discord audio. This way i believe i would only be able to record gameplay and microphone audio, not discord.

6. Read NVENC New doesn't work. Is this something that is to be working in the future?

Think these are enough for now but happy to test further things to help out. Will keep following it up


----------



## werdwerdus (Jul 4, 2021)

is it possible to record the source without the other filters applied? i thought that it would only record filters that are above it in the filters list but it seems to record the whole source filter stack.


----------



## datlaunchystark (Jul 4, 2021)

Awesome plugin but however I've been having serious issues recording with frequent crashing no matter what settings I use.
I attached my crash logs and I look forward for when these issues are fixed. :)


----------



## datlaunchystark (Jul 4, 2021)

An update.
It seems like if I record a capture card's "Custom Audio Device", it will crash on all the encoder settings I use.  If I choose a different audio source, it will work without crashing.  Also another issue I have, the audio is rather choppy as well.
I hope that these issues are going to be fixed as I would love to use this.


----------



## 62stitches (Jul 4, 2021)

When I am capturing the source I have no audio, when I select the audio source OBS crashes, I have attached both the crash files. I hope this helps.

but this plugin is great and loving it so far


----------



## asostrin (Jul 6, 2021)

It looks like a fantastic resource.  Unfortunately, when I turn on source record, and I start recording, there are no separate files that appear.  I just have my main recording, and not a separate source record recording for a different scene.  What am I missing?  Other than 'probably a lot ''-) ?  Thx.


----------



## waynieoaks (Jul 6, 2021)

Hi, 

I am seeing the exact same error as @62stitches when trying to capture my webcam with my boom mic as the audio source. As soon as I remove my boom mic as the source I do not get the crash but obviously cannot get the audio. Is it because the mic is already in use in a scene and cannot be captured separately a second time? 

It is only my boom mic that seems to cause this - capturing Desktop Audio does not have an issue even though it is in my scene as well as the source record.


----------



## Vaughn Whiskey (Jul 6, 2021)

Hey!

So the awesome EposVox did a video recently for this plugin and have been dying to find a way to capture sources separately or with different things not shown in the recordings. It was one feature that SLOBS had going for it and that's it.

Now I haven't posted a question like this since my 1st stream so I feel a little stupid but I have a 2 PC setup and my streaming PC is 16gb, i7 4770K and a 980ti. I have tried EVERY encoder (including StreamFX) and can't figure out a sweet spot.

It's always super delayed and choppy. I do know that the Nvidia encoder can only have 3 sources using it and there are some current bugs with the plugin but like I stated I can not for the life of me find that sweet spot.

I want to record my CAM (Logi c920 - 720p 60FPS?) and elgato capture card (1080p 60FPS) for editing later on but just can't figure it out.

Everything I learned about bitrates, resolutions and encoders doesn't seem to work.

Any tips or ideas would be great. I thought I had a log to post but it seems not and there was no crash involved.


----------



## Mattimus__ (Jul 7, 2021)

Also having the same issue as Vaughn Whisky, the camera footage is fine, but for some reason the game capture is choppy. Also using nvidia rtx 2080ti


----------



## iSvein (Jul 7, 2021)

Mattimus__ said:


> Also having the same issue as Vaughn Whisky, the camera footage is fine, but for some reason the game capture is choppy. Also using nvidia rtx 2080ti


what about audio?


----------



## Mattimus__ (Jul 7, 2021)

iSvein said:


> what about audio?


There is no audio, i have that recorded in a separate file. But yeah if i try to put audio on for the filter it just crashes OBS


----------



## SarinTal (Jul 8, 2021)

NEED HELP!

I installed the plugin using the installer, and then tried with the manual .zip file. 

My issue is that when I go to add the filter to my source, it doesn't show as an available filter. I have another plugins that I use (stream FX And Virtual Web cam). but I can't get this one to work. 

Any help would be appreciated. please let me know what info you need from me to troubleshoot.


----------



## ItsYaBroKyle (Jul 9, 2021)

Looking for some Help....

I want to record my gameplay only. So I added the plugin to the Elgato Capture Card source. I set it to record every time I stream.However, it records the entire scene. I did NOT set up the plugin on the scene and I have triple checked. It is only set up on the Elgato Source.


----------



## Kaian32 (Jul 9, 2021)

Hey, quick problem with the *Replay Buffer hotkeys*, *they don't save after you close OBS*, so I have to manually rebind it every time that I open OBS. 

(oh, and sometimes, the bind don't work? It's not that often, so I can't give any form of info for helping with that, but, for those who are having problems with replay buffer recording the entire scene and not just a specific source: *Don't use the NEW NVENC CODEC*, use the old one or x264, that will fix it.)

Cheers.


----------



## Ryan Shepard (Jul 9, 2021)

Hi there, I am trying to use Intel QuickSync as my encoder and it seems to be instead using regular x264 encoding because my CPU usage goes way up when I trigger the recording. QuickSync uses Intel's built in GPU to encode, so there's almost no hit to my CPU when I use it. I'd love if you could work on fixing the QuickSync compatibility. I can provide samples and logs if needed.

Also, when I recoding with an audio device selected the audio comes out choppy with cracks and pops.

Thanks for your work!


----------



## Kaian32 (Jul 9, 2021)

Kaian32 said:


> Hey, quick problem with the *Replay Buffer hotkeys*, *they don't save after you close OBS*, so I have to manually rebind it every time that I open OBS.
> 
> (oh, and sometimes, the bind don't work? It's not that often, so I can't give any form of info for helping with that, but, for those who are having problems with replay buffer recording the entire scene and not just a specific source: *Don't use the NEW NVENC CODEC*, use the old one or x264, that will fix it.)
> 
> Cheers.


Adding more to it, when using more than one replay buffer, there's no way to distinguish in the hotkeys tab which one is which.





Besides that, an amazing plugin, congratulations.


----------



## Shivamzter (Jul 10, 2021)

Great plugin really wanted to save recordings without the overlays and stuff and not use another recorder to capture, but there's a problem with sound, everything is setup correctly but no sound tried adding the sound source (microphone) but that also didn't seem to work, I hope the sound will be fixed soon!


----------



## Wayne01 (Jul 11, 2021)

The recorded files can't be seen in Vegas full preview:









						Vegas 18 - Preview (Full) = blackscreen, Preview (Half) = OK WHY?
					

Hey, I'm recording my source via OBS to .mp4, no problems with that when editing in Vegas, but this time I recorded a specific window with different r...




					www.vegascreativesoftware.info
				




Can you fix it please?


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 11, 2021)

Exeldro updated Source Record with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.2



> add audio track option



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## WarMom (Jul 11, 2021)

Just joining the choir - I installed the version of the plugin uploaded today and I too am getting some of these audio issues. No file produced when trying to record separate audio from a second track or a source, and with 'separate audio' set to 'off' I'm getting silent source record clips too.

For reference, my game audio comes through a VB Cable, I have one audio output capture that's that VB Cable at a reduced volume (for streaming) on track 1 with my other stream audio sources, and another audio output capture of the same device at full volume intending to use that for source record.

In addition, I cannot set the replay buffer in the filter higher than 100s.


----------



## iSvein (Jul 12, 2021)

Tested it out, when I select a track, no audio gets recorded at all.
And when setting it to "none" and choosing the audio source, the audio is choppy as usual :(


----------



## Shivamzter (Jul 12, 2021)

iSvein said:


> Tested it out, when I select a track, no audio gets recorded at all.
> And when setting it to "none" and choosing the audio source, the audio is choppy as usual :(


I can confirm I am having the same issue.


----------



## iSvein (Jul 13, 2021)

Did some more audio tests, its clear that the recording plays off faster.


----------



## darealal (Jul 14, 2021)

Hey, thank you for the work. As i play in 1440p but stream live in 1080p, id like to record my gaming in 1440p. This plugin is what i've been waiting for :) It works as intended as long as i dont set an other soundsource. if is set it to the right device (my Soundcraft UI24R), it keeps crashing some seconds after start. Can is send files or something to fix this problem?


----------



## Mattimus__ (Jul 16, 2021)

anyone else having issues using this plugin with nvidia cards?


----------



## iSvein (Jul 17, 2021)

Mattimus__ said:


> anyone else having issues using this plugin with nvidia cards?


The nvenc new encoder wont work with this plugin, its an known thing if that was what you was thinking about.


----------



## luizfelipegomes (Jul 18, 2021)

luizfelipegomes said:


> The plugin is fantastic. But I have two problems with it:
> 
> 1 - I have a scene with a background music that is inside the scene. And a global microphone. Music is recorded. Microphone audio no.
> 
> 2 - My video is recorded but faster than normal. I think it gets 1.5x speed


Has anyone managed to solve the video speed problem? My video is recorded but it is at 1.5x speed


----------



## fleezy (Jul 18, 2021)

how can I point to the Source Record output using the instant replay .lua? what changes need to be made to the script?


----------



## Mattimus__ (Jul 18, 2021)

iSvein said:


> The nvenc new encoder wont work with this plugin, its an known thing if that was what you was thinking about.


I have an issue with all encoders available to me, the screen capture recording will be "choppy", but the camera recording is fine.
Someone else in the thread had a similar issue, who was also using a nvidia card.


----------



## Vitalicus (Jul 18, 2021)

How to use recording with Hotkeys? Or better with websoket plugin? Start recording on command..





						obs-websocket - Remote-control OBS Studio using WebSockets
					

Palakis submitted a new resource:  Websocket plugin - Remote-control your OBS Studio with Websockets  A Websocket API for OBS Studio. The websocket server runs on port 4444 and the protocol is based on the OBSRemote protocol (including authentication) with some additions specific to OBS Studio...




					obsproject.com
				



What virtual camera do?


----------



## luizfelipegomes (Jul 18, 2021)

luizfelipegomes said:


> Has anyone managed to solve the video speed problem? My video is recorded but it is at 1.5x speed


I did some tests today and found that if I leave the scene with a camera and a microphone only the plugin works perfectly. But if I add anything else to the scene, that's when the problem of speeding up the video starts to happen. It seems that the plugin can't handle having other things. I just put a window capture (chrome) along with the camera and microphone so the audio is out of sync and the video is at 1.5x speed.

I have an i7 with 12Gb of memory so I don't think it's due to lack of CPU. While using the plugin my CPU usage on OBS is around 18%


----------



## fleezy (Jul 18, 2021)

i haven't had any playback issues with my source record, i don't thnk, but my replay is not even 25% of my screen, so maybe i dont notice it. The key bind falling off is a bit of a pain though, i must say. I had this working perfectly earlier, and then it broke for some reason, when really it was becuase the key bind fell off!


----------



## THATDUDE GAMES (Jul 19, 2021)

I see that an audio option was added recently, but how do I select multiple audio tracks to record e.g., I have a mic & game audio I want to record. I saw the option to select different audio, but it wouldn't let me select 2 audio tracks. Am I missing something or this hasn't been implemented yet?


----------



## Zoedicus (Jul 19, 2021)

Filter not showing up in obs. I downloaded the windows installer, installed it but the filter wouldn't show up in OBS


----------



## JuicyLemon (Jul 20, 2021)

Was the bug with using Nvenc (new) fixed?


----------



## Raikou99 (Jul 21, 2021)

Joining in with the mass of people stating Different Audio Source stops a recording from being produced, i created a completely seperate track just for it but nothing happens when the box is ticked, only thing holding back this plugin imo, once fixed it'll be huge for my speedrun streams and save me tons of time getting runs uploaded to youtube, i'm so excited for this to get fixed


----------



## Mattimus__ (Jul 22, 2021)

Vaughn Whiskey said:


> Hey!
> 
> So the awesome EposVox did a video recently for this plugin and have been dying to find a way to capture sources separately or with different things not shown in the recordings. It was one feature that SLOBS had going for it and that's it.
> 
> ...


did you manage to get the choppiness fixed? I still have the same issue.


----------



## PerfectPixels (Jul 24, 2021)

I'm sorry I may be doing something wrong here but from what I can tell and tutorials I have watched this should only be capturing my gameplay video and not my webcam right?

Thanks for the help everyone. :)


----------



## Mattimus__ (Jul 25, 2021)

PerfectPixels said:


> View attachment 73486
> 
> I'm sorry I may be doing something wrong here but from what I can tell and tutorials I have watched this should only be capturing my gameplay video and not my webcam right?
> 
> Thanks for the help everyone. :)


You've got the filter hidden. Click the eye next to the filter to turn it on.


----------



## Zeros.81 (Jul 26, 2021)

If you're using "NVIDIA NVENC H.264 (new)" as encoder, change it for "NVENC". The new one doesn't work with this plugin (yet)


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 26, 2021)

Exeldro updated Source Record with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.3



> fix recording other audio tracks



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## datlaunchystark (Jul 26, 2021)

Hey Exeldro,
Are you able to fix the speed/chopping issues with the audio? Also still experiencing random crashes when recording.

This is a segment from my OBS log.
23:59:10.979: ---------------------------------
23:59:10.979: [DShow Device: 'Cam 1'] settings updated:
23:59:10.979: video device: OBS Virtual Camera
23:59:10.979: video path:
23:59:10.979: resolution: 1920x1080
23:59:10.979: flip: 0
23:59:10.979: fps: 29.97 (interval: 333666)
23:59:10.979: format: NV12
23:59:11.020: using video device audio: no
23:59:11.020: audio device: Microphone Array (Realtek(R) Audio)
23:59:11.020: sample rate: 44100
23:59:11.020: channels: 2
23:59:11.020: audio type: Capture
23:59:13.842: ---------------------------------
23:59:13.842: [x264 encoder: 'Source Record'] preset: ultrafast
23:59:13.842: [x264 encoder: 'Source Record'] settings:
23:59:13.842: rate_control: CBR
23:59:13.842: bitrate: 2500
23:59:13.842: buffer size: 2500
23:59:13.842: crf: 23
23:59:13.842: fps_num: 30000
23:59:13.842: fps_den: 1001
23:59:13.842: width: 1918
23:59:13.842: height: 1076
23:59:13.842: keyint: 250
23:59:13.842:
23:59:13.848: ---------------------------------
23:59:13.848: [FFmpeg aac encoder: 'Source Record'] bitrate: 128, channels: 2, channel_layout: 3
23-59-13.mkv' stopped
23:59:19.567: Output 'Source Record': stopping
23:59:19.567: Output 'Source Record': Total frames output: 145
23:59:19.567: Output 'Source Record': Total drawn frames: 171


----------



## datlaunchystark (Jul 26, 2021)

An update, I was tinkering a bit more and it seems that the tracks record properly but sources record too fast.  Maybe it's the different sample rates or something like that that's causing it or something?


----------



## ASchneider (Jul 26, 2021)

Hello @Exeldro! Thanks for the update. I'm still having problems with audio recording, you can see it here, in the 12 seconds mark: https://streamable.com/ifxcms

Also, I was wondering: why there are two different audio settings here? In the final recording file, there are no secondary audio track either, so shouldn't it be just one of the other selection?


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 26, 2021)

There are 3 options for audio:

The audio of the source the filter is on, not using different audio source.
Audio of one of the global audio tracks
Audio of a different selected audio source
If both an audio track and a different source are selected the global audio track is used​


----------



## ThePerfectName (Jul 26, 2021)

How do you set up the replay to act as the instant-replay.lua and can choose a media source? I set up the replay buffer and I see that it makes a new file every time I hit the hotkey but can't make it happen to a specific source


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 26, 2021)

@ThePerfectName instead of a lua script you can use the directory watch media plugin


----------



## Shivamzter (Jul 27, 2021)

Works perfect after the new update :D, Can't wait for the new NVENC encoder to get fixed now.


----------



## Agape Multimidia (Jul 27, 2021)

Hello people! I found the plugin amazing! But I'm having problems, when selecting the Nvenc encoder it ends up recording the PGM of the OBS and not the specific source. I was only able to record the specific sources separately using the X264 encoder. Has anyone else had this problem? Thank you!


----------



## CaJaWa (Jul 28, 2021)

Does anyone have any tips on using this to record from an NDI webcam source? I use my cellphone as my webcam and it doesn't seem to record it properly. It records about a third of the video compared to the scene recording and it tends to lag and look pixelated. The overall recording with my overlays comes out just fine though.


----------



## Tomasz Góral (Jul 28, 2021)

Agape Multimidia said:


> Hello people! I found the plugin amazing! But I'm having problems, when selecting the Nvenc encoder it ends up recording the PGM of the OBS and not the specific source. I was only able to record the specific sources separately using the X264 encoder. Has anyone else had this problem? Thank you!


In default driver Nvenc you can use only 3 simultaneously encoders.
For more must patch driver (max 32).


----------



## Zeros.81 (Jul 28, 2021)

Agape Multimidia said:


> Hello people! I found the plugin amazing! But I'm having problems, when selecting the Nvenc encoder it ends up recording the PGM of the OBS and not the specific source. I was only able to record the specific sources separately using the X264 encoder. Has anyone else had this problem? Thank you!





Zeros.81 said:


> If you're using "NVIDIA NVENC H.264 (new)" as encoder, change it for "NVENC". The new one doesn't work with this plugin (yet)


----------



## Zeros.81 (Jul 28, 2021)

In OBS I only use the analog "Line In" as "Mic/Auxiliary Audio" source . Only Track 1 used and no desktop audio capture (I also mute all the other audio inputs)

EDITED:
---------------
So with version 0.2.3 I have this results:

If I record using the Audio Track option "Track 1", i have no audio
If I record usign the Source option "Mic/Aux" , the recorded audio is bad (like before).

NOTE: I'm recording the main OBS output at 2160p@25 (NVENC_new) and 2 independent sources at 1080p@25 (NVENC) from 2 x ElGato 4k60 Pro MK.2 capture cards


----------



## AceGamerNA (Jul 31, 2021)

Hello, I am attempting to use this plugin but I am running into an issue, or maybe I am using it in a way it's not intended for. I want to create a group of sources, and apply the filter to said group so I can record those items separate from the rest of the layout without having to do each source individually. (ex. I want to record my webcam, webcam overlay, and game capture/display capture but not alerts or recent event notifications)

I have tried different encoders, but that seems to make no difference.

When trying to record a group, it does not work. When applying the filter to individual sources it works just fine, and I have verified the filter is not hidden. If this is not implemented, can you tell me if this will be a feature in the future or is the ability to record groups not possible?

Thanks!


----------



## datlaunchystark (Jul 31, 2021)

Zeros.81 said:


> In OBS I only use the analog "Line In" as "Mic/Auxiliary Audio" source . Only Track 1 used and no desktop audio capture (I also mute all the other audio inputs)
> 
> EDITED:
> ---------------
> ...


I get the same thing too


----------



## iSvein (Aug 1, 2021)

datlaunchystark said:


> I get the same thing too


Same here, audio just as bad as before.


----------



## Hjohnson757 (Aug 1, 2021)

I am trying to use this plug as my replay buffer with the instant replay script so the my replay has only my game play and not my webcam. I added the filter to my gameplay source and selected the replay buffer check box. The file records but when I attempt to use hotkey to automatically save replay, change scene, and play replay the instant replay script does not play the latest saved file. 

Does Source record not override the replay buffer? If it does can you help me to figure out what I am doing wrong?


----------



## lozero (Aug 2, 2021)

audio still choppy after update. But I tested going from 44000 to 48000 and it seems to solve pitch issue at least


----------



## HolmesVideoEdits (Aug 2, 2021)

Hi, I just installed the plugin but I've had an issue, the plugin seems to not be working on my pc for some reason. The code loops and makes my pc bug out, specifically the mouse movement becomes extremely laggy. I have attached a picture of the repeating code in the logfiles.


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 2, 2021)

@HolmesVideoEdits did you not set path and filename formatting?


----------



## HolmesVideoEdits (Aug 2, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @HolmesVideoEdits did you not set path and filename formatting?


I set path, didn't change default filename


----------



## HolmesVideoEdits (Aug 2, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @HolmesVideoEdits did you not set path and filename formatting?


Even with a fresh install this happens before I add the filter to any source


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 2, 2021)

@HolmesVideoEdits It sounds like you still have the filter added somewhere that activates as soon as you install the plugin


----------



## datlaunchystark (Aug 3, 2021)

Hey Exeldro,
Not to rush you but is the audio chopping/sample rate issues going to be fixed soon?  I would really love to use this plugin but that's the only thing that's preventing me from using it.


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 3, 2021)

@datlaunchystark as work around you can use an audio track with only that source on it. In the source record filter set different audio to a track and in advanced audio properties make sure only that source is checked on that track


----------



## datlaunchystark (Aug 3, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @datlaunchystark as work around you can use an audio track with only that source on it. In the source record filter set different audio to a track and in advanced audio properties make sure only that source is checked on that track


That does work but I was looking for a way to record a source with audio without having to transition to it (which I can do with NDI).
Thanks for the help anyways and keep up the good work :)


----------



## iSvein (Aug 5, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @datlaunchystark as work around you can use an audio track with only that source on it. In the source record filter set different audio to a track and in advanced audio properties make sure only that source is checked on that track


That works here too :)


----------



## Uriyel (Aug 6, 2021)

I'm having a hard time with the Replay Buffer aspect of this.  It doesn't seem to capture well if I set both full cam source and game cap source to the same codec.  One of them captures (my cam) will just be a 15s long still image.  Setting one to mp4 and the other to mkv (example), seems to work ok for a bit, then just stops capturing.  It could be from the various settings I was testing that it stopped captures.  Unfortunately there are no errors or crashes for this behavior.

Anyone else out there seeing this or is it working just fine for you?  What are your settings?


----------



## XxX SLY SKILLER XxX (Aug 7, 2021)

Hello Exeldro,

I have been trying the plugin, and I am not able to get the audio recorded.

When I set "Record Mode" to Recording, it records the audio but with some weird noises.
When I ser "Record Mode" to Always and activate and deactivate the filter, it does not record the audio at all.

Also I tried all the combinations in "Different Audio" tab, and the only thing I got is that if I set Record Mode: Always, set the track and the source, it records the audio only if the source is in "Program"

Here is my log: https://obsproject.com/logs/cb9dkbha68VtgsOM


----------



## iSvein (Aug 7, 2021)

XxX SLY SKILLER XxX said:


> Hello Exeldro,
> 
> I have been trying the plugin, and I am not able to get the audio recorded.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the club! We are many who has the same audio problems.
The only way that seems to work as intended for now is to record from one of the 6 OBS audio tracks.
If you don't use all of them for something, you can isolate the source to one track in advanced audio settings.
(see Exeldros post on top of this page, #161)
For some it works fine to record the audio of the source recorded if any, but for others (like me) not even that works)


----------



## Kwozy (Aug 7, 2021)

Is there a way to get the latest's replay buffer saved by the filter through OBSLua like you can with the built in replay buffer?  I think it would be a good feature as I made a script that auto sorts the clips but it needs access to the replay buffer file through OBSLua. The issue I am having with the script I made is it has my overlay which I don't want, this is where your plugin would be great. Thanks


----------



## deegarp (Aug 8, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @retsofaj I made it for video sources, but I might get it it working for audio only sources too at a later moment.
> adding an option for when to record should be possible, let me add that to my todo list
> recording:
> 
> ...


This plug-in isvery usefull for all specially for streamers.
When is your next update for audio problem?
I'd just tried your record source to the source video record. but doesn't record audio.


----------



## Lyfesaver (Aug 9, 2021)

Have the audio issues been resolved yet? I would love to use this plugin but me and a bunch of my friends just cant and we are sad


----------



## iSvein (Aug 9, 2021)

Lyfesaver said:


> Have the audio issues been resolved yet? I would love to use this plugin but me and a bunch of my friends just cant and we are sad


Only way that seems to work 100% for all is  set different audio to a track (1-6)


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 11, 2021)

*Known issues with work arounds*

encoder NVENC new not working / taking output
_use an other encoder_
Audio crackling
_Use different audio and select an audio track (leave source empty)_
width not divisible by 2 in OBS log file
_Add crop filter to the source with 1 pixel right_


----------



## ckbcowboy (Aug 11, 2021)

@Exeldro this is amazing, thanks!

Separately: do you have any thoughts around a "Source Stream" plugin?

The reason I ask is that I've been trying to find a way to stream to Twitch while simultaneously recording the stream _minus any Twitch overlays_ to disk, so I can later upload bits of that to YouTube, without any of the Twitch stuff. I have been looking at setting up two instances of OBS. OBS instance A has all the scenes you switch between, none of which contain Twitch overlays, that you record to disk and output as a virtual camera. OBS instance B would just have one scene with A's virtual camera + Twitch overlays, which would be streamed.

BUT... if we could stream a source instead of just the main output, imagine this alternative: You have a single OBS instance with all the scenes you switch between, none of which contain Twitch overlays, that you record to disk and output as a virtual camera. Then you have a _single scene_ with the virtual camera + Twitch overlays, which would be streamed. Well, assuming there was a plugin that would allow us to stream just one scene. :D

Wouldn't that be cool? I mean, if it were at all possible, of course.


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 11, 2021)

@ckbcowboy this plugin allows you to stream just one scene by adding the filter to a scene and using the stream section in the settings


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 11, 2021)

Exeldro updated Source Record with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.4



> support source size not dividable by 2



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ckbcowboy (Aug 11, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @ckbcowboy this plugin allows you to stream just one scene by adding the filter to a scene and using the stream section in the settings



I didn't realize, thanks! I'll give it a try!


----------



## datlaunchystark (Aug 11, 2021)

Just got this crash when switching from a scene collection with the filter used.


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 12, 2021)

Exeldro updated Source Record with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.5



> fix audio track initialization



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## RockNRollGeek (Aug 13, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Source Record with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 0.2.5
> 
> ...


Great work as always, thanks for your contributions to the community!


----------



## iSvein (Aug 13, 2021)

I tested out different audio-->Source now.
Much better than before, sounds like it plays in the right speed now, but got some random pops in the recorded audio.

Recording with the "Audio Track" option works 100%


----------



## Lyfesaver (Aug 13, 2021)

Might I request that you take Source Record one step further? Can we have a "selection" of sources to record BUT not stream. What I am asking might not be doable tho.

Allow me to break down my idea. As you know I am using a bot to trigger the recording of each individual song as it gets played in Beat Saber/Synth Riders. Start of song, recording starts... end of song, recording stops.
What would be ideal is if I had a source that had the text of my twitch addy in the bottom right corner and that source is added to the recoding but not shown live as my little t-shirt avatar guy is there when streaming.


----------



## MrElite_ttv (Aug 13, 2021)

Ive set up everything right and set up the different audio part to go to my mic but for some reason the audio and my webcam footage when recorded dont sync but they are synced on stream any way to fix this


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 13, 2021)

Not sure, is audio earlier or is video earlier? Can you provide me an OBS log file containing the issue?


----------



## MrElite_ttv (Aug 13, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> Not sure, is audio earlier or is video earlier? Can you provide me an OBS log file containing the issue?


is there somewhere i can send you footage


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 13, 2021)

@MrElite_ttv you can post a link here or send me via private message


----------



## MrElite_ttv (Aug 13, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @MrElite_ttv you can post a link here or send me via private message


it wont let me add footage from my files :(


----------



## MrElite_ttv (Aug 13, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @MrElite_ttv you can post a link here or send me via private message


have you got an email i can sent the footage too


----------



## thakane (Aug 15, 2021)

Hello Guys, i got an issue sometimes. My OBS record the Source what i want. But sometimes, if i use record button few times, it start record my preview screen too, so it produce 2 Videos at the same time, one only Source and one with hole screen.
Im using Encoder: NVIDIA NVENC H.264


----------



## mickyayger (Aug 16, 2021)

Hello. Unfortunately, this does not work for me. I have an Intel core i5 and a GTX 1080. I only use my computer to stream with. 
When I record/stream, I use NVIDIA NVENC H.264,but I heard this does not work with Source Record. However, nothing I can use will work - software, Nvidia, etc. In fact, whenever I download the plug in and enable it, it completely bricks my OBS and makes it so it can't open, only in the background. The only solution was to revert to a previous back up.


----------



## thakane (Aug 16, 2021)

My Settings are:

Record Mode - Recording
Rec Format - mp4
Encoder - NVENC
Rate Control - CBR
Bitrate - 60000 Kbps
Keyframe Interval - 2
Preset - Max Quality
Profile - high
Psycho Visual Tuning - ( - )
GPU - 0
Max B-frames - 2

Its working well


----------



## Stolenvw (Aug 16, 2021)

Would love to be able to use this plugin, anytime i enable it OBS tanks and goes from 60fps to 25-30fps and 50%-60% dropped frames




> 15:42:18.429: [NVENC encoder: 'HD Game Record'] settings:
> 15:42:18.429:     rate_control: CBR
> 15:42:18.429:     bitrate:      68000
> 15:42:18.429:     cqp:          0
> ...


----------



## johnings (Aug 17, 2021)

I've got a couple of issues with this. I'm running an all amd rig:
Amd Ryzen 7 3700x
Radeon 6700xt
32gb ram

Whenever i download and extract this plugin to my OBS folder, it crashes my OBS, i mean. OBS starts in the background and never pops up. When i delete source record files from the OBS folder, OBS starts as normal. When i tested this the first time, i worked for a small amount of time, i got issues when having the filter on two different scenes with different sources whereas i have a source for Elgato capture and one source for pc game capture. Whenever i started a stream, it started recording the correct source for about 20 seconds, before switching to the Elgato source, which was the last source i added the filter. This do not work anymore though as it just starts in the background.


----------



## Pudding (Aug 19, 2021)

This plugin is great, but is there a way to basically use this with audio sources? I would really like to record my audio into a separate file since my editing program doesnt support multiple audio tracks...


----------



## thakane (Aug 22, 2021)

There is one more Problem i found, Pause function didnt work with Source Recording. If i pause record, it 
continues record the video.


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 22, 2021)

@thakane pause record is a feature that is not added to source record yet.


----------



## squarkp (Aug 23, 2021)

I've been struggling with really high render lag. I get around 5ms per source record filter added to a 1080p source.


----------



## CBMoGraph (Aug 24, 2021)

Is there documentation on using the replay buffer feature? This is the killer feature I've been waiting for, but when I tried to use this like the regular replay buffer, nothing happened though I know that the source is being recorded.

THANK YOU, EXELDRO!


----------



## Zigouigoui (Aug 26, 2021)

Hi, i dunno if someone already had this issu but it seem's that if you ad a source record that always record in one collection and switch to an other scene collection living the filter active obs gonna crash after a few minutes.

Maybe that was a me issu be after i change the filter to "streaming" instead of "always" crash stop.

Anyway not a big issu for a very good plugin.


----------



## GoldenSunTV (Aug 31, 2021)

Hello I have an issue with the plugin, when I had the filter to a source then I close OBS, I'm not able to open it again with the scene collection I used. If I want to be able to open it again since it considers somehow that the scene collection is corrupted. I have to delete the collection where the filter is to fix it. Any ideas how to make it work?


----------



## TryHD (Sep 1, 2021)

Hello Exeldro,
I want to thank you for this great plugin.

My question is if it would be possible to record the source in their native FPS? I have a camlink 4k and if I use this plugin on it I end up with a 2160p 60 fps recording instead of 29,97 fps.


----------



## Zeros.81 (Sep 2, 2021)

Plugin 0.2.5 seems to work fine with Audio Track option.

I miss some audio options, like for example bitrate option or "copy audio settings" (by copy I mean share the audio encoding for audio tracks)


----------



## lylegogh (Sep 4, 2021)

Hi,

Not sure if its me or something but when i do a recording, video is there but there is no audio unless i use the Different Audio function. But in doing do, my mic gets pick up too.

Is there a way to do a recording that contains the source i am recording with only the audio that is attached to it ?


----------



## Cepas28 (Sep 4, 2021)

Hello. The plugin is great, thank you for that @Exeldro ! But I noticed one issue while recording my 4-5 hour length streams with it to avoid the alerts on the screen. The recording starts fine, but after a while the audio starts to drift away from the video, at the end of it the audio might get delayed for as long as 2-3 seconds. With the help of Deivedux in OBS Discord we managed to figure out something. We think that it might be skipped frames issue, cause OBS would by default repeat a frame in place of a skipped one, but the Source Record seems to actually skip it and places the next rendered frame instead. So in this case audio is still being recorded for the skipped frames, although they were ignored by the video recording part of the plugin. And thats probably how at the end of a such long recording I have an audio delay of 2-3 or even more seconds, cause I imagine frames are being skipped more than once during such long recording.

Here is a link to the videos that helped us figure this out: https://we.tl/t-D5SBaaCRAy

The one named Gameplay is recorded with Source Record and you can see that it fast forwards those frames that were not fast forwarded in the original OBS recording. Due to that the audio gets delayed when you listen to the player steps.

If the link expires before you can see it, please contact me, so I can send them to you again, cause I have them on my PC.


----------



## ckbcowboy (Sep 5, 2021)

Is there any way in OBS to be able to press "Start Streaming" but instead of it streaming the OBS output, have it stream a single source with the Source Record filter on it and Stream settings enabled?

I have the filter all set up, and it works great (thanks!!) but I'm finding it awkward to actually stream. I'd rather not set the filter "Stream mode" to Recording or Virtual Camera, because I use them for other things. I've tried setting it to Always and toggling the filter on/off, but I can't seem to find any way to see that the filter is actually on or off, short of opening up the Filters panel for the source, which isn't really practical while streaming.

Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Vaesive (Sep 6, 2021)

Experiencing some funkiness that I'm hoping someone can point me to what's going on.
I have my Main recording which just records everything on the scene that OBS is showing and I have a Game recording that just records the game I'm playing.
The issues I'm seeing are 1. The game recording is much more blown own that the main recording and 2. the game recording seems to be at a different speed for some reason? No dropped frames between the 2 recordings but when I imported both the recordings into 2 different video editors the gameplay recording got out of sync with the main recording over a short amount of time. Ideas?


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 6, 2021)

@Cepas28, @Vaesive what (audio) options are you using on the source record filter?


----------



## Hjohnson757 (Sep 6, 2021)

CBMoGraph said:


> Is there documentation on using the replay buffer feature? This is the killer feature I've been waiting for, but when I tried to use this like the regular replay buffer, nothing happened though I know that the source is being recorded.
> 
> THANK YOU, EXELDRO!



Did you ever figure this out? I am having a similar problem.


----------



## ckbcowboy (Sep 7, 2021)

@Exeldro I'm trying to stream and record a scene and I've noticed a few things:

1. If I set Encoder to "NVIDIA NVENC H.264 (new)" it only streams/records my Program output, not the scene that I've put the filter on. If I set it to "NVENC", it streams/records the scene.
2. No matter what audio sources I put in the scene, or if I enable "Different Audio" and select a source there, it only streams/records the Program audio.


----------



## ckbcowboy (Sep 7, 2021)

I just noticed that #1 is on the list of known issues. But how about #2?


----------



## CBMoGraph (Sep 7, 2021)

Hjohnson757 said:


> Did you ever figure this out? I am having a similar problem.


Sadly, no...


----------



## Uxmbra (Sep 8, 2021)

Awesome plugin!, Would love to see the implementation of multi-track recording. otherwise, amazing plugin!


----------



## noneil (Sep 8, 2021)

Hello,

I am running OBS 27.0.1 on Mac mini M1. I've installed source record plugin and activated the source record filter, but when I to use source record, it crashes OBS. When I deactivate source record in the filter, OBS acts as normal. Can this be fix?

Thank you,
Nick


----------



## GaroShadowscale (Sep 11, 2021)

@Exeldro first off, thank you for creating such an amazing plugin! If it works, this is amazing! I have to have 2 separate instances of OBS to achieve what you're enabling with this plugin.

Unfortunately I have the same issue that @Cepas28 and @Vaesive are experiencing. The audio becomes more and more desync'd with the video for longer recordings.

I tried multiple things:
1) I used the "NVIDIA NVENC H.264/AVC (via FFmpeg) encoder" and unchecked the "Different Audio" box. With this method, I recorded just my camera and gameplay separately. I also used standard OBS recording to record my multitrack audio with everything combined. I put all 3 files in Da Vinci Resolve and both source record video durations were shorter than the standard OBS recording, which looks like @Cepas28 's issue where source recording might be skipping frames.

2) I used the "NVIDIA NVENC H.264/AVC (via FFmpeg) encoder" and checked the "Different Audio" box. This time I used audio track 1 (microphone) with my camera source recording and audio track 2 (Gameplay audio) with my gameplay source recording. The audio duration matched the video duration, but somehow the video and audio still get more and more desync'd over time.

3) I tried the same thing as step 2, but I just used the regular NVENC encoder this time (not the "new" one, because I'm aware that the new one has issues). Unfortunately it had the same exact problem


----------



## DignifiedRain (Sep 14, 2021)

As some of the others have stated. No matter what encoder I used, the audio ends up shifting 5-15 seconds after skipping a few frames during the recordings. I have tried every option encoder, adjusted all the settings. 

This is a great plugin, and I REALLY want to use it. Let me know what I can send you to help.


----------



## Deleted member 351566 (Sep 15, 2021)

DignifiedRain said:


> As some of the others have stated. No matter what encoder I used, the audio ends up shifting 5-15 seconds after skipping a few frames during the recordings. I have tried every option encoder, adjusted all the settings.
> 
> This is a great plugin, and I REALLY want to use it. Let me know what I can send you to help.


I am having the same issues as above, my audio desyncs overtime. 

I am using NVENC, and using the 2nd audio track option to pull in audio, the 2nd audo track fixed audio sound issues but still desyncs off video over time.


----------



## Cepas28 (Sep 15, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @Cepas28, @Vaesive what (audio) options are you using on the source record filter?


This is what I use, I tried other combos but they didn't really make a difference.


----------



## ckbcowboy (Sep 15, 2021)

Looking back at some recent streams since I switched over to using the source record plugins, I can see that the audio is WAY out of sync with the video. So, yeah, I'm having the same problem. Next time, I'll record a video of the main OBS output so I can compare the two and see if that one is in sync.


----------



## Bluescreen (Sep 19, 2021)

Same issue with the audio desync problem here! It's a really awesome plugin, but the sound is highly off after a couple hours of streaming. In the last 30 minutes of my recording, sound was even gone completely.

Are there any updates to the sound issue, yet?


----------



## DJKoeller (Sep 19, 2021)

@Exeldro Having some trouble with the replay buffer. I've been using the replay buffer WITHOUT Source Record for a while now but now I really want to use it with this plugin instead. So I've got my source record setup for my camera and checked the box for Replay Buffer but when I save a replay, it still just saves the entire scene that I am using instead of just the source. I'm sure I'm missing something, still trying to learn about all this. Any advice?


----------



## ckbcowboy (Sep 20, 2021)

Hmmn, I don't think I can use this until the audio latency / sync issue gets fixed. Bummer. Let me know if there's anything I can do to help debug the issue.


----------



## Recruitlings (Sep 21, 2021)

I'm on a 2017 MacBook Pro running all the latest versions of the Mac OS, OBS, and Source Record. This is a fantastic plugin! I live stream sports and I've been looking to add instant replay to my live streams that excludes my scoreboard overlay. I am having two strange occurrences when I hit the replay button. The scoreboard overlay is always recorded and the first second of the replay is always a still frame of the previous clip. I could make the stinger transition longer I suppose, but it's already 2 seconds long. I've tried changing the buffer durations to eliminate the previous still to no avail. I am recording the replay buffer to the internal drive of my computer. Is anyone else having similar issues to mine?


----------



## tiagoventura (Sep 22, 2021)

man, thank you very much to code this plugin, i was searching a solution for multiple source recording, this plugin is exactly what i was looking for...

sugestion: can you give support to install your plugin on Prism Live Studio? PLS PLS PLS


----------



## MichaelvanLaar (Sep 22, 2021)

Great plugin, makes my life easier because it solves my problem that I need a recording of the raw webcam input (with green screen) while sending an altered version (using the chroma key and a background image) to a webinar tool using the virtual cam.

However, recording any audio using the Source Record plugin only works in my setup when two conditions are met:

The audio source must be specified in the filter settings. Without this setting, the recording contains no audio.
The audio source which was selected in the filter settings must be included and active in the scene which is active while recording – even if this is not the scene with the Source Record filter.
Typically, I want to record a specific mic input along with the raw webcam input. So in my case it is not a big problem because this mic input is activated in all scenes anyway. I have one scene for the raw webcam input and a second “presentation” scene with a source mirror version of the webcam input with the chroma key applied. The “presentation” scene is the active scene (which is used for the virtual cam output) while the first scene with the raw webcam input is the one which is recorded. As soon as I deactivate or delete the mic input source in the “presentation” scene, the recording has no sound, although the same mic source is an active source in the “raw‘ scene – in addition to being specifically selected in the filter settings. But obviously the plugin can’t access the mic source as soon as it is not an active source in the active scene.


----------



## doctordarling (Sep 23, 2021)

I'm really really excited to get this to work! Alas, I'm having trouble. My videos are sped up. Anyone else have this issue? I'm new to recording, but not streaming (want to record stuff for youtube content without stream nonsense). I'm testing it with a full record, and source recordings of webcam & gameplay separately. The separate gameplay/webcam ones are way sped up. The base recording is not, so I'm not sure where the discrepancy is.



			https://obsproject.com/logs/t67V4poaq5HLAC4s
		


is my log file i think I did that right


----------



## tiagoventura (Sep 24, 2021)

doctordarling said:


> I'm really really excited to get this to work! Alas, I'm having trouble. My videos are sped up. Anyone else have this issue? I'm new to recording, but not streaming (want to record stuff for youtube content without stream nonsense). I'm testing it with a full record, and source recordings of webcam & gameplay separately. The separate gameplay/webcam ones are way sped up. The base recording is not, so I'm not sure where the discrepancy is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are performing on the limit of your hardware capability, take a look on task manager during your recordings and change settings...


----------



## Pudding (Sep 24, 2021)

Would it be possible to make this plugin compatible with Audio sources? My Editing Program doesnt recognize multiple audio tracks.


----------



## ZoBro23 (Sep 28, 2021)

Hi, great work on the plugin! I have a question, however. What does the replay buffer do? Or rather, how can I use it? It doesn't seem to be working, and the video explanation isn't useful in that part.


----------



## ckbcowboy (Oct 6, 2021)

This plugin may be dead, lots of issues and no comment from the author. :(


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 10, 2021)

Exeldro updated Source Record with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.6



> fix crash on shutdown



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Rodorenn (Oct 11, 2021)

I've been trying to get this to work for a while now.  My use case for Source Record is to record my camera and monitor device in OBS while streaming.  My camera is in a nested scene within my game play scene, and my goal is to use the replay buffer to capture interesting moments that I can convert into TikToks, YouTube shorts, and longer form YouTube / Facebook videos.  The camera device records just fine in Source Record, but the display capture device for my monitor does not.  

OBS Studio Version - 27.1.3 (64 bit)
Source Record version - 0.2.6

I just uninstalled and reinstalled OBS so that Source Record is the only plugin running.  Below is how I have my devices configured in OBS:

Primary Monitor is a display capture device.  Source record is set to Streaming or recording with a 90s replay buffer.  Recording is configured to record to mkv with x264 encoder.

Camera is a video capture device in a nested scene with Source Record set to streaming or recording.  Recording is configured with NVENC encoder and mkv format  with a 90s replay buffer.

OBS Recording is set to NVENC encoder.

My goal is to be able to use the Replay buffer to record separate clips after exciting or interesting moments, as well as record the entire stream with clean gameplay (no stream alerts or overlays) and clean full resolution camera.  The attached log file contains a fresh session where I attempt to use the replay buffer to create a clip, and then start recording a longer form video.

*Test #1 (Replay) results - Camera source recorded successfully, stream scene recorded successfully, monitor source did not record*
06:12:22.563: ==== Replay Buffer Start ===========================================
06:12:29.891: [ffmpeg muxer: 'Source Record - Camera'] Wrote replay buffer to 'C:/Recordings/Camera/Camera_Only_2021-10-11 06-12-29.mkv'
06:12:37.291: [ffmpeg muxer: 'Replay Buffer'] Wrote replay buffer to 'C:/Recordings/Recording/Replay 2021-10-11 06-12-37.mkv'
06:12:47.549: Output 'Replay Buffer': stopping
06:12:47.549: Output 'Replay Buffer': Total frames output: 1486
06:12:47.549: Output 'Replay Buffer': Total drawn frames: 1500
06:12:47.549: ==== Replay Buffer Stop ============================================

*Test #2 (Recording) results - Camera source recorded successfully, stream scene recorded successfully, monitor source did not record*
06:12:52.119: ==== Recording Start ===============================================
06:12:52.119: [ffmpeg muxer: 'adv_file_output'] Writing file 'C:/Recordings/Recording/2021-10-11 06-12-52.mkv'...
06:12:52.141: [ffmpeg muxer: 'Source Record - Gameplay'] Writing file 'C:/Recordings/Primary Monitor/Gameplay_Only_2021-10-11 06-12-52.mkv'...
06:12:52.141: [ffmpeg muxer: 'Source Record - Camera'] Writing file 'C:/Recordings/Camera/Camera_Only_2021-10-11 06-12-52.mkv'...
06:13:06.859: [ffmpeg muxer: 'adv_file_output'] Output of file 'C:/Recordings/Recording/2021-10-11 06-12-52.mkv' stopped
06:13:06.859: Output 'adv_file_output': stopping
06:13:06.859: Output 'adv_file_output': Total frames output: 870
06:13:06.859: Output 'adv_file_output': Total drawn frames: 884
06:13:06.859: ==== Recording Stop ================================================
06:13:06.878: [ffmpeg muxer: 'Source Record - Camera'] Output of file 'C:/Recordings/Camera/Camera_Only_2021-10-11 06-12-52.mkv' stopped

Full log file attached

Behavior is the same regardless of encoder used on the monitor source (x264 vs NVENC).  OBS also still freezes on exit.


----------



## ojaneri (Oct 12, 2021)

Hi!

Thank you for your plugin.

But I can´t get it to work.

Copied all files from the zip file, tried Windows installer, but no success.

It won´t appear on Filter list on OBS. Tried on Scene and Video source, Video/Audio and Effects filters, without success.

My OBS Studio is 24.0.3 (64bit).

Anyone can point me to the right direction? Thank you!


----------



## ojaneri (Oct 12, 2021)

ojaneri said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thank you for your plugin.
> 
> ...



Just realized that updating the OBS Studio to 27.1.3 solved the issue.

Keeping this topic so it can help anyone on the future. UPDATE FIRST. :)


----------



## fritzzes (Oct 12, 2021)

hello! sorry for the inconvenience, but is it possible to get access to the older downloads for this please? i'm on obs 24.0.3 and would love to be able to use this plugin. thank you so much for your work + time!


----------



## Alpha Divine (Oct 16, 2021)

Have been using this plugin for a while now to record my webcam and then my desktop separate but recently it seems to not want to record multiple sources into their own file. It will only record one source and seem to just ignore the other. Any suggesting on what the cause could be?


----------



## MrFrenglish (Oct 20, 2021)

Hopefully Im going to find an answer here. I started using Source Record today. 

My main objective is to have pure gameplay (no webcam, no mic, no alerts) in my recordings when Im streaming.

So game + cam + mic + alerts in my stream
Game only in my recordings

I managed to remove the cam and mic from my recording. But not the alerts. I cannot figure for the love of baby jesus how to remove the alerts. I currently have:

Game + alerts in my recordings (streamlabs).

Anyone know how I can do that?


----------



## MrFrenglish (Oct 22, 2021)

I fugired it out.

But I discovered something. 

I'm not sur why, but If I use the x264 encoder with record source, it shoots my cpu usage to 60-70-80% when normally I would have 15-25% cpu usage with a preset of medium in the normal settings of OBS.


----------



## MrFrenglish (Oct 22, 2021)

And I figured it out too.

SR records only with your base resolution. So if your base resolution is 1440p (like me), it will record 1440p and theres no way to change the resolution. That is why my cpu usage was skyrocketing to 60-70-80%. Hopefully we get this option eventually. Unless I missed something of course.


----------



## Cheud (Oct 27, 2021)

Hi !

Thank you very much for this plugin, it could be a life saver for all the streamers ! 

However, i got a little problem :

My goal is to stream in OBS with a webcam using NVidia Broadcast, and in the same time I want to record separatly in 3 separate files :

- the game (in 2K),
- the discord audio,
- and an other camera than my webcam (for better quality, in 1080p).

Everything is configured and recording is working great for the videos (stream + record gameplay + camera nvenc and record discord audio with only a text source in x264), but after a few tests, the audio is gradually becpming desynchronized.

It is synchronized with the videos at the very beginning, then the longer the recording lasts, the more it becomes desynchronized.

The videos have no problems and are usable except with this audio problem.

My PC is equipped with a Ryzen 5900x, RTX 3080 Ti and 64GB DDR4, and the processor is only used about 50/60% during the game + stream + recording (on Rage 2 for example), the GPU oscillates from 40 to 80% and the temps are 65/70°C on CPU and 70°C on GPU on average.

I don't feel like this is a hardware limitation but really a problem with the plugin, is it possible? Is it possible to fix it? Or maybe a settings that I didn't see ?

Thank you !


----------



## lindenkron (Oct 27, 2021)

For anyone having issues there's a few bugs with this atm - and Exeldro is busy these days.

If you change a setting and experience nothing seem to be working; or your clip seems short - disable the filter eye, and enable it again. Settings changes do not seem to take effect until you've done this.

Also a reminder that (at least from my experience) hotkeys set for 'save replay' _will reset_ once you restart OBS. So remember to set them every time you boot.

-Lind


----------



## davidpacheco (Oct 31, 2021)

Hello; He records the scenes for me in fast motion, for example the duration of 10 seconds, he records it in 1 second but in fast motion.


----------



## Physek (Nov 3, 2021)

I'm having some trouble with this. When I add Source Record to any of my sources, it's like my entire PC goes haywire. My keyboard stops responding correctly (lagging + repeating keys), the audio on my whole system starts to stutter... And this is before I even start recording, literally just when there's a filter (active or not) applied. Any idea what might be causing this?


----------



## Nabhan (Nov 7, 2021)

The plugin was working for a while until I had to reinstall OBS. Now I am using OBS 27.1.3 along with the 0.2.6 version of this plugin and unfortunately I can't find the source record option in filters anymore. I've tried using an older version of OBS but it didn't work, so I guess my next step is to try an older version of the plugin.


----------



## squarkp (Nov 8, 2021)

MrFrenglish said:


> And I figured it out too.
> 
> SR records only with your base resolution. So if your base resolution is 1440p (like me), it will record 1440p and theres no way to change the resolution. That is why my cpu usage was skyrocketing to 60-70-80%. Hopefully we get this option eventually. Unless I missed something of course.


You can put a crop/rescale filter before it on a duplicated item.


----------



## MrFrenglish (Nov 13, 2021)

That actually works! No more massive CPU usage! Thanks a lot! @squarkp


----------



## Ryan Ellerbe (Nov 18, 2021)

Will this work on apple silicon? If not can this be recompiled to work with it?


----------



## Max405 (Nov 19, 2021)

Hi,
I must say, this Plug in works perfectly for my needs. I am a solo Chord Melody Guitar player who records video's with mulitple cameras. I edit them and post them on YouTube. This plug-in took me while to configure (probably because I didnt really understand OBS that well), but I am glad I was patient. The plug-in works great. It basically replaced Corel's MultiCam Capture in my workflow. I feel that having the ability to have more control over the settings for recording in OBS is going to improve the Quality of my Video's. I use an iphone 12proMax camera, A gen 3 iPad Pro Camera, IVCam and a Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 to make my videos. OBS and the Source Record Plug-in tied everything together nicely for me. 1080p 30 frames per second.
If I may, I'd like to thank Exeldro for using his talent and abilities to try and help the Community. Thank You Sir!
Thanks,
Joe DeNisco


----------



## Shazaib99 (Nov 19, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro submitted a new resource:
> 
> Source Record - Record a source using a filter
> 
> ...



Thank you for making this, I am trying switch off of streamlabs. I'm play on an ultra-wide monitor but record on 1080p, are there any plans to change the recording resolution or record the output from OBS studios?


----------



## jms27000 (Nov 20, 2021)

Hi, obs people

I have just discovered the obs source record plug-in and tested it on windows 10 successfully,  but with too much cpu power consumed with the last version of obs

So, I tried it on a Ubuntu studio 21.10 and it crashed immediately after typing the filter name. I tried again under Fedora 35 : same thing. Then, I compiled obs from scratch and  same result. 

What's going wrong?


Thank for your time. Jean-Marie


----------



## Tsoruu (Nov 21, 2021)

Hi, OBS communities and probably Source Record Developers...

I have some confusion about how the Source Record plug-in works... I've set it up and tested it and it's all working fine. I use the filter on the OBS game capture with the record mode is set to "Streaming or Recording", and the way I test it is that I started the recording on the scene the OBS game capture is on while the game is running. Then I started streaming and the strange things happened at the end of the stream, Source Record doesn't record my gameplay. I know I have many variables that could potentially make Source Record unable to record my gameplay (When I started streaming, I choose a starting scene that doesn't have game capture, streaming on the run - recording on the test, the game is not opened when I start streaming, etc). Is there any documentation about this behavior? also, What's the difference between "Always" and "Streaming or Recording"? Does always mean the moment I boot up a game, it starts recording, or the moment I did either stream, recording, or streaming and recording at the same time it starts recording? Your guys' help would be appreciated. 

Thank you for your time, Sava Savero


----------



## Ryan Ellerbe (Nov 22, 2021)

I am having a weird issue. If I try to record my face camera it looks almost like stop motion. Its like its dropping a lot of frames and if I record the face cam in just straight OBS its fine. I attached the log file hoping someone would see something that I am missing.

Note: I tried NVENC (new), NVENC, and x264 but none seemed to work.

Update: I even tried always under record and then didnt start any records in obs or streaming. I wanted to see if it was just not enough resource and it still was super choppy.


----------



## Ryan Ellerbe (Nov 22, 2021)

Update 2 : I tried just using the plugin to record my game play that was a different source and it worked great and looked good. For some weird reason its only my face cam. The capture device is an Elgato camlink 4k. I even tried putting all the settings for the face cam to default, just to see if that was the problem.


----------



## Ryan Ellerbe (Nov 22, 2021)

Update 3: I thought maybe because my face cam was 4k 30 fps it could be the problem. I set the face cam to 1080p 60 fps and it recorded perfect. I would really like to keep it on 4k 30 fps, is there a way to maybe add some drop downs for resolution and frame rate?


----------



## Max405 (Nov 23, 2021)

Hi,
One other thing I learned.
I was only getting 3 recordings simultaneously. Desktop, Iphone and Ipad. I was trying to add another camera and I was not getting the 4th file. And then I watched EposVox's video and he taught me that the encoder I was using (NVENC) was limited to 3 encoding sessions at one time. So I set the 3rd camera to h264 viola!! the 3rd camera appeared! 
The beauty of this  plug-in, is it lets me get extremely good quality, with a very simple setup, using stuff I already have. 1920x1080 30fps is plenty for what I do. Being able to control Bit rates, resolution and fps allows me to squeeze as much quality out of my setup as my computer will allow. 
Now the only thing I need to figure out is how to get the Audio to Sync. I wish that was automatic, but I already notice lag. So, little by little, I will get this.
Thank You Eposvox. Thank You Exeldro. And Thanks Activator for explaining how to put it all together at 1st. 
I want to post a link to my 1st video using this setup and I hope its OK.
Awesome stuff. I am having a blast with this stuff!
Joe D


----------



## Max405 (Nov 24, 2021)

I hope I dont get in trouble for this..
Here is a link to the Video I put together using Source Record and OBS.

The Sound lagged a bit and it was tough to edit the video as result. 
https://youtu.be/Eo6XbZdGV7k


----------



## compumatter (Nov 24, 2021)

Love the plugin but does not "Pause" when other scene is paused.  For instance, if I'm shooting a head shot on a background and click pause, the headshot keeps talking.  I've created a video using 2 videos recorded with Source Record plugin to better demonstrate this problem  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrTGPB1F0rg


----------



## sotspodcast (Nov 25, 2021)

This could be very cool. I'm having an issue where the audio does not record & every time I hit "stop recording" the cams will freeze, the audio claims to still be going through the meters & OBS is frozen as well. When I force close OBS the files will have saved but, alas, no audio. I am using the newest version & can upload the log files if the creator of this would like to help out.


----------



## sotspodcast (Nov 27, 2021)

Ok, correction. My bad maybe. Turned on the computer today & everything saves (maybe just needed a restart?). No freezes unless using the AMD encoder. Audio records, but audio lags. Bad. Using only the software or x264 encoder seems to work. But CPU jumps to 70-80%. I'm using 7 webcams & it does essentially work, but is a killer on the CPU. 

I will be using 12 cams tomorrow & will upload the log file.



sotspodcast said:


> This could be very cool. I'm having an issue where the audio does not record & every time I hit "stop recording" the cams will freeze, the audio claims to still be going through the meters & OBS is frozen as well. When I force close OBS the files will have saved but, alas, no audio. I am using the newest version & can upload the log files if the creator of this would like to help out.


----------



## CountCristo (Nov 28, 2021)

Hi - thanks a lot for making this great plugin.  

My use case is basically I'd like to stream all sources, and record only some of them. I've achieved this by putting those I want to record into a group and applying the source record filter to that group as shown:




All the filter settings beyond those shown are default.

I have two issues I'd love peoples input on if possible. Firstly my audio has pops and crackles in it, every few seconds it skips and cuts.

Secondly I've set it up to record mode 'recording' so I can still have a timer in OBS for how long I have been recording, however this now results in double recording (both from source record and the default OBS recording which I assume increases the performance hit - is there a way to get around that? something to 'nulify' the base recording?

Many thanks!


----------



## Pixelfresser (Dec 3, 2021)

Hi, sorry if the question has been answered already.

Is it possible to set a standart name for the replay buffer recordings?
At this moment there are no differences between a normal record or the replay buffer recordings.

Second question, is it possible to set the replay buffer recordings so that I can use them for the instant replay in the live stream?


----------



## Skopin (Dec 3, 2021)

Hey everyone,

I just tried setting this up, but I must be doing something wrong. I set up the source record filter only on my main game capture window, but the video that it records is also including my webcam as if I were doing a normal recording. I can't figure out where I am going wrong, as I only have the filter set up on the single source.


----------



## qwe1154323937 (Dec 4, 2021)

Hello, I am a user in the Chinese area. Your plug-in has helped me a lot.
However, I noticed that you did not localize it. I provided Chinese localization for it. I hope you can add it in the next version!


----------



## ProfeGamingTV (Dec 4, 2021)

I have been using this plugin for a while and this has been the best plugin I have ever used. 
Right now I am streaming to 2 platforms at the same time without HW issues and without Network issues.
Also, I am recording my gameplay without stream overlays and all that stuff so I can have clean footage for my clips,etc. 

Video Quality of that recording is remarkable. The only issue that I have is that the audio is delayed. 
The biggest issue with this delay is that it is progressive delay. Meaning that even when I sync up one time and can't rely on the video to be completely synced. 

Any suggestions on this regard? Is there something that I can try to make sure Source Record plugin doesnt have this issue? 

Both of my streams doesnt present any delayed audio. 
PC Specs
CPU: Intel i9 10900k
GPU: 3080 GeForce RTX
RAM: 32GB

I can provide video examples if someone ask them.

Thanks in advance! 
-Profe


----------



## ProfeGamingTV (Dec 4, 2021)

Cheud said:


> Hi !
> 
> Thank you very much for this plugin, it could be a life saver for all the streamers !
> 
> ...



Have you found a fix on this issue ? 

This is driving me crazy because everything is neat except audio delay.

-Profe


----------



## TomSilva2812 (Dec 4, 2021)

Hello everybody. I'm not able to fix the shortcut key to save the replay. does the same thing happen to anyone else?


----------



## Legends_Media (Dec 10, 2021)

Hello there, The Plugin Is Awesome I Just Found Out About It But The Recording Seems A Little "fast" now that is great for timelapses but is there a way i can do it for regular speed hope to get an awesome have a great day thank you for your time :)


also this has been my encoder settings in case that has to do something with this


----------



## octini (Dec 13, 2021)

I recently installed the Source Record plugin, and it's functional, but the recordings are unusable and I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. I'm trying to record both raw gameplay and my camera feed, along with the normal recording of my full overlay. The full recording comes out just fine, but it's not being run through the plugin. The camera and gameplay recordings are an incredibly low framerate and are consistently less than half the length of the recorded segment, even if I only recorded for 10 seconds. It's not being fast forwarded, as the audio and video both end x seconds into the recording, as opposed to skipping ahead to end where it's supposed to. The camera and gameplay recordings are always the same length as each other.

What I've tried: I have relaunched OBS several times, uninstalled and reinstalled the plugin (using both the installer and via drag-and-dropping the files), tried both x264 and NVENC encoding for the plugin recordings, set my bitrate to several different values ranging from 2500 to 25000, set the other plugin quality settings both higher and lower (ie choosing "Maximum Quality" or "Maximum Performance" for NVENC's quality preset and enabling and disabling Psycho Tuning), tried disabling the plugin for one of the sources (via "hiding" the filter) and recording only one at a time, messed around with the local recording settings in OBS Settings (I've currently got it set to NVENC New, recording at 10,000 kbps, but I've done NVENC as well, and had my bitrate as low as 2500), saved the recordings to both an internal mechanical hard drive as well as my boot drive, which is an NVME SSD, and set OBS to always run as admin.

None of this appears to make any difference. I don't believe it's an issue of hardware resources bottle-necking, given I've tried recording only a single additional source and haven't seen any improvement, and my computer is capable enough (I have a Ryzen 7 3700X and an RTX 2080). But I haven't been able to figure out what else I could do to get it to work. I'm including a link to my last log file. Thanks in advance.

https://obsproject.com/logs/ArOeUq_DLyk9toP9


----------



## octini (Dec 14, 2021)

octini said:


> I recently installed the Source Record plugin, and it's functional, but the recordings are unusable and I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. I'm trying to record both raw gameplay and my camera feed, along with the normal recording of my full overlay. The full recording comes out just fine, but it's not being run through the plugin. The camera and gameplay recordings are an incredibly low framerate and are consistently less than half the length of the recorded segment, even if I only recorded for 10 seconds. It's not being fast forwarded, as the audio and video both end x seconds into the recording, as opposed to skipping ahead to end where it's supposed to. The camera and gameplay recordings are always the same length as each other.
> 
> What I've tried: I have relaunched OBS several times, uninstalled and reinstalled the plugin (using both the installer and via drag-and-dropping the files), tried both x264 and NVENC encoding for the plugin recordings, set my bitrate to several different values ranging from 2500 to 25000, set the other plugin quality settings both higher and lower (ie choosing "Maximum Quality" or "Maximum Performance" for NVENC's quality preset and enabling and disabling Psycho Tuning), tried disabling the plugin for one of the sources (via "hiding" the filter) and recording only one at a time, messed around with the local recording settings in OBS Settings (I've currently got it set to NVENC New, recording at 10,000 kbps, but I've done NVENC as well, and had my bitrate as low as 2500), saved the recordings to both an internal mechanical hard drive as well as my boot drive, which is an NVME SSD, and set OBS to always run as admin.
> 
> ...


Ope. Please disregard this, I fixed it tonight. I use several nested scenes, and I was applying the source record filter to the nested scene and not to the source within that scene. Once I applied it directly to the source, it worked perfectly.


----------



## pedrodiluca (Dec 21, 2021)

I got something really rare happening and I can't debug it. Basically I have the plugin seted up in a way to record only when I am streaming and every now and then it works, but most of the time the recording are either capped and dont record anything else or sound problems happen, like 6 hours worth of recording is usually 40 something GB and sometimes the recording doesn't go beyond 16gb, I can't find a solution at all for this!


----------



## Andreas Kronlachner (Jan 1, 2022)

Hello Exeldro!

Running in-depth testing for SourceRecord and it works for me using HEVC 265 (being aware of limited session topic - 3 sessions on my NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti).

However, there seems to be a storage issue which I was not able to finally sort out. The plugin works perfectly for my use case of storing short replay files but suddenly, writing .mkvs to disk stops working (see attached log).

I use Touch Portal to trigger the filter directly on my video source (Magewell USB Capture coming from an external switcher) and see, that the filter is still triggered in OBS but expected .mkv file won't show up in target directory.

What I see in task manager is, that with every filter trigger and additional ffmpeg muxer is launched below the OBS entry which I then kill manually but still no mitigation of the issue. Once it happens, no further storage of files is possible with SourceRecord plugin.

Only work around is OBS restart which I really want to avoid aiming for running this setup for live TV in future. Any ideas about a solution?

PS: I store to local C:\Drive - SSD

Andreas


----------



## Rdelaura (Jan 1, 2022)

Ok here's my issue. I stream in ultrawide so I bring my scene up to the top and utilize the bottom part for webcam, etc. So I have a Scene that is just centered gameplay. I tried to apply Source Record to the Scene & it records but is super choppy. Is this because I'm trying to do it on the Scene? I cant do the source to get the effect I want.


----------



## cybernick (Jan 16, 2022)

I am doing something wrong? I set 3 sources to record besides the main scene. 
When I press record it records the main and the other two. The third is missing. To record the third I need to set the encoder to Software.


----------



## hobbes927 (Jan 18, 2022)

First off, what a great plugin!  I am having a bit of a problem though.  I don't know if anyone else is having the problem of OBS not saving the Hotkey assignment for instant replay with this plugin.  It saves assignments for other items, just not this one.  I'm wondering if the hotkey option is dynamically loaded on startup and OBS doesn't know how to store the value.  It doesn't matter if I run OBS as admin or not.  It's just not there the next time I load up OBS.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ninbura (Jan 18, 2022)

cybernick said:


> I am doing something wrong? I set 3 sources to record besides the main scene.
> When I press record it records the main and the other two. The third is missing. To record the third I need to set the encoder to Software.


That's because NVIDIA GPUs have a 3 stream limit, there's patches to bypass it but most don't work with the latest Nvidia drivers:








						nvidia-patch/win at master · keylase/nvidia-patch
					

This patch removes restriction on maximum number of simultaneous NVENC video encoding sessions imposed by Nvidia to consumer-grade GPUs. - nvidia-patch/win at master · keylase/nvidia-patch




					github.com
				




You can run an earlier driver and it still works, I do this on my capture PC.


----------



## Ninbura (Jan 18, 2022)

Is the replay buffer hard capped at 100s or is there a way to bypass that?

Can't seem to find any info in that regard, I'd like to set it to 500s.


----------



## Andreas Kronlachner (Jan 18, 2022)

Ninbura said:


> That's because NVIDIA GPUs have a 3 stream limit, there's patches to bypass it but most don't work with the latest Nvidia drivers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which Driver Version do you use? Do you run your capture PC on Windows or Linux?


----------



## Ninbura (Jan 18, 2022)

Andreas Kronlachner said:


> Which Driver Version do you use? Do you run your capture PC on Windows or Linux?


Just so others know I use driver 472.12, I got with Andreas in a DM to further explain.



Ninbura said:


> Is the replay buffer hard capped at 100s or is there a way to bypass that?
> 
> Can't seem to find any info in that regard, I'd like to set it to 500s.


I meant 300s (5 minutes), this is what I have OBS's default replay buffer at and was hoping to match that.


----------



## cybernick (Jan 25, 2022)

I tried to record with software encode. Instead of playing around with drivers
Works fine for me.


----------



## RobertJC22 (Jan 26, 2022)

I was wondering whether there is some data about what level of performance my computer should have to record 2x 1920x1080 streams and one screen (2560x1440) for creating online tutorials. I have an iMac (Retina 5K, 27-inch, 2017) with a 3.8 Ghz quad-core Inter Core i5, with 40 Gb memory, graphics AMD Radeon Pro 580 8Gb. The two external screen are running at 2560x1440 via an OWC Thunderbolt Dock (their latest). One of the cam feeds is via Elgato CamLink 4K and the other cam will be a built-in Apple cam. I have set the encoder in the effect filter to hardware for all filters. Am I asking too much of this set up?

Thanks for looking at this !


----------



## Vadymm (Jan 28, 2022)

Hello everyone. How can I solve the pause problem? When recording, the pause only works on the first scene


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 29, 2022)

Exeldro updated Source Record with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.7



> Fix rendering lag not skipping frames by @norihiro



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ThatDudeD3v (Jan 29, 2022)

Upon the update now, sounds like we in fact have crisp clean playback audio wise but it is no longer picking up the source. 

Just a green screen like shown below after attempting with multiple sources


----------



## RoflMyPancakes (Jan 30, 2022)

Read through the reviews and I'm having the same problem many are having:

- if I do not select an audio track, sound is choppy and crackling, but DOES only record the source I pick
- if I pick an audio track the crackling goes away, but it DOES NOT only record the selected source, it records ALL sources

So either broken sound, or not raw game footage (mic and desktop audio layered on).

The interesting thing is when the sound crackles it seems to be when other audio sources like mic are playing, so it's like not selecting a track I get interference from my other sources, but selecting a track I get clean audio with ALL sources despite my selection.

Edit2: It's not combining all audio sources, I'm not gettig desktop audio, but I am getting mic for some reason.

I've tried the x264 and nvenc (NOT new), no change.

Edit3: I'm trying to record only Line In. When I monitor line in I'm only getting sound from my gaming machine going to my streaming machine. I confirmed by monitoring output that mic is not combining with line in somewhow. It's only when I'm recording with this plugin, mic is getting merged with line in on the same audio track.


----------



## RoflMyPancakes (Jan 30, 2022)

SOLVED:

I maybe misunderstood what tacks mean vs the source selector. I went into advanced audio properties and saw everything was set to every track. I unchecked everything from track 1 except Line In, and set this plugin to track 1, now I am ONLY getting my game audio and no mic!

Edit: Changed to track 6 so  track 1 (the merged track) is what streams and records the default recording, and track 6 is what is just line in for just gameplay via this plugin.


----------



## EdwardNottingham (Feb 2, 2022)

lindenkron said:


> hotkeys set for 'save replay' _will reset_ once you restart OBS. So remember to set them every time you boot.



Thank you for mentioning this! I was going crazy trying to figure out if this was only happening to me, and was therefore a problem with my specific installation. By any chance, did you ever find a fix for this?


----------



## lindenkron (Feb 2, 2022)

EdwardNottingham said:


> Thank you for mentioning this! I was going crazy trying to figure out if this was only happening to me, and was therefore a problem with my specific installation. By any chance, did you ever find a fix for this?


There's unfortunately no fix. There's quite a few issues with Source Record at the moment. From my exeperience it's unfortunately still both too unstable and unreliable to use for a lot of things. It has a 0 possibility of usecase for instany replay. Perhaps there's a possible usecase for straight up recording a source while live, for post editing reasons - but I've not tested that. All I know is hotkeys are broken, filters are broken, replay buffer is broken over time - with no real "hack" or work around to get it to somewhat function.

It is a shame, it's a tool/feature desired by many, but the developer unfortunately either doesn't have the time right now to look into the issue, or doesn't feel it's important enough to warrant their time.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 2, 2022)

I have time and it is important to me, but I have not been able to find out what is causing the issues.


----------



## EdwardNottingham (Feb 2, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> I have time and it is important to me, but I have not been able to find out what is causing the issues.


These plugins are clearly important to you, or you wouldn't have put so much time into making them for us :) so thank you!!!

As for the Source Record plugin, I don't seem to have many of the issues that others are experiencing, it works really well for me and only uses 4% of my GPU which is honestly amazing. My one real issue that stops me from being able to use it in a production environment, is the "Save Buffer" hotkey not saving.

If there are any steps I can take to help you diagnose any of these issues, then please let me know, as I would be more than happy to help.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 3, 2022)

@EdwardNottingham is the hotkey self not saved or the replay not saved?
For a hotkey not saving I would like to know if the hotkey is found in the json of the scene collection, to know if it is the saving that goes wrong or the loading of the hotkey data.
For a replay not saving I would like to know if there are errors in the OBS log file. This is what it can look like when it works:

```
18:23:20.335: [ffmpeg muxer: 'Source Record'] Wrote replay buffer to 'C:/Users/Exeldro/Videos/2022-02-03 18-23-20.mkv'
```
Also what settings are used on the filter can help me diagnose a problem.


----------



## EdwardNottingham (Feb 4, 2022)

@Exeldro Thank you for your reply :) For me, the replay saves perfectly, it is just the "Save Replay" hotkey that isn't persistent.
I have done some digging following your guidance, and I do believe it is the loading of the hotkey data where the problem lies.

I launched OBS, and checked if the hotkey had loaded in after the reboot, it hadn't. So, I exported my scene, checked the json file, and searched for "save_replay" and there it was, my F21 hotkey that I had set last time I used OBS.


----------



## lindenkron (Feb 9, 2022)

EdwardNottingham said:


> @Exeldro Thank you for your reply :) For me, the replay saves perfectly, it is just the "Save Replay" hotkey that isn't persistent.
> I have done some digging following your guidance, and I do believe it is the loading of the hotkey data where the problem lies.
> 
> I launched OBS, and checked if the hotkey had loaded in after the reboot, it hadn't. So, I exported my scene, checked the json file, and searched for "save_replay" and there it was, my F21 hotkey that I had set last time I used OBS.
> ...


Thanks for the research. I've experienced the same. For specifically instant replay usage of this Plugin there's a trifecta issue making it currently not usable for this. This being a key one.

*1.* Bug that over time increases the duration of how much time it takes to save a replay. (From my test, initial's about 1½ sec. After a few hrs, 22 sec~)
*2.* Bug that means if you restart OBS *OR* reset the filter (check eye off/on) it will reset your hotkey.
*3. *Bug where settings aren't saved unless you reset the filter (check eye off/on).

If *2)* gets fixed, even with bug *1)* you could still use this by being hacky. Basically, the *1)* bug (again, from my testing) appears to reset in save time after resetting the filter. Issue with this is, it resets the hotkey, so there's currently not way to cheat your way out of the glitches.

A fix to keep the hotkey persistent would allow usage of this plugin, by scripting/automating a filter hide/show to reset the source record filter. It wouldn't be ideal obviously, but it would make it usable.


----------



## HTWingNut (Feb 10, 2022)

datlaunchystark said:


> An update, I was tinkering a bit more and it seems that the tracks record properly but sources record too fast.  Maybe it's the different sample rates or something like that that's causing it or something?



I have the same issue. Hopefully this is being worked on? It's basically not usable if source file recordings are not in sync with the main OBS file. Does a fix exist for this? From my reading, it doesn't seem so.


----------



## HTWingNut (Feb 11, 2022)

HTWingNut said:


> I have the same issue. Hopefully this is being worked on? It's basically not usable if source file recordings are not in sync with the main OBS file. Does a fix exist for this? From my reading, it doesn't seem so.



I guess there is no edit button on this forum? Anyhow I found I can run multiple instances of OBS as portable versions with virtualcam plugin, start/stop with same macro key. Seems to work. Would be nice to have it automated in one plugin like this one is trying to do. Hope they manage to get it sorted eventually.


----------



## XanderPaul (Feb 11, 2022)

Just found this plugin and it is just what I needed for some content editing, thank you very much for creating it. However I am having a similar audio issue that others seemed to be having.

When ever I activate the filter, not even recording yet just set active, all of my audio begins to crack/cut out every few seconds. I have tinkered with the "Different Audio" setting as recommended and still having this issue. Troubles stop as soon as I set the filter to inactive.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Liminality (Feb 18, 2022)

I love the idea of this plugin for doing editing as well, but is there any way to have it record the multiple audio-tracks like what standard OBS allows?  I use different audio tracks to be able to do post-processing levels adjustment of mic/game/discord but can't do that with the system as is it seems.


----------



## Nivienne89 (Feb 20, 2022)

Hi, I'm trying to use this amazing plugin and it works fine. I set record mode to "alwaus" and created with touchportal a button that enable and disable the filter but if I set to 30 second the replay buffer time it only register since one I enable the source, anyone can help me fixing this issue? Thank you so much


----------



## BrunoDanUy (Feb 22, 2022)

Hello Exeldro!
I just installed this plugin and I found it really useful.

I wanted to ask, is there a chance to add support for recording multiple audio tracks?
I typically use 5 different audio tracks.

Right now what I do is record with OBS native record function in a lower video quality (to preserve Hard Drive space), while also recording high quality game-only with Source Record.
When I edit the recordings, I need to match Source Record's video track with OBS native's audio tracks.

Being able to record multiple audio tracks with SourceRecord would greatly improve my workflow!


----------



## Rdelaura (Feb 27, 2022)

So I've been trying to get it to work for recording a "Scene" I set the filter, test it and its recording the Scene that is currently displaying, not the one that has the filter applied. I'm really stumped on why it would do this

Also how does it know what resolution to record at? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## dionijurado (Feb 28, 2022)

As soon as the plug in runs and the game with it to capture, my keyboard and mouse start to freeze every now and then. Multiple people are having this problem. Nothing changes this problem (different encoders, different settings).


----------



## dionijurado (Feb 28, 2022)

dionijurado said:


> As soon as the plug in runs and the game with it to capture, my keyboard and mouse start to freeze every now and then. Multiple people are having this problem. Nothing changes this problem (different encoders, different settings).



UPDATE: Try to plug your mouse and keyboard directly into you PC


----------



## OtterNas3n (Mar 4, 2022)

For all the "Hotkey is not saving" People out there:
If you set your Hotkey for "*Save Replay*" in the Hotkey List under the "*Source Record"* section, it does indead reset the Hotkey to nothing on next OBS boot




---BUT---
If you set the Hotkey "*Save Replay*" in your Scene  where you use the Source Record, it will survive the restart of OBS!




The only remaining issue is the Audio-Delay over recorded Time, if that will have another review @Exeldro , Plugin will be 100% perfect.
It does not even need the Record, i only use it for another Replay Buffer, and even that has a massive Audio-Delay over a short amount of Time


----------



## Exeldro (Mar 5, 2022)

Exeldro updated Source Record with a new update entry:

Version 0.3.0



> only have the save replay hotkey on the output, remove replay hotkey on the source
> restart replay buffer on duration change
> increase max replay duration



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Rdelaura (Mar 10, 2022)

I'm gonna shoot my shot one more time. Can you apply this filter to a scene instead of a source and record that? I have tried and it only records the scene that is actively showing (Doesnt even have the filter on it). Reason is I stream in ultrawide so it creates black bars on top and bottom. I have raised my gameplay up to only show the bottom 3rd which I use for information. I have a scene that has the gameplay centered and that is what I want to record. If I just do the source on the main scene it would record but have a huge black bar on the bottom...Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## My Name Jeff (Mar 10, 2022)

I'm having an issue, once i'm done recording sometime not all the time i get an Oops OBS crashed error. Thankfully i don't lose any of my recorded content.


----------



## trentknox (Mar 10, 2022)

I'm not sure if I see a thread here in regard to this use case.

I'm adding the filter to multiple scenes to capture separate sources full screen.

When I do that it only records the active scene. 

Is it able to record inactive scenes or sources?


----------



## OtterNas3n (Mar 10, 2022)

Rdelaura said:


> I'm gonna shoot my shot one more time. Can you apply this filter to a scene instead of a source and record that? I have tried and it only records the scene that is actively showing (Doesnt even have the filter on it). Reason is I stream in ultrawide so it creates black bars on top and bottom. I have raised my gameplay up to only show the bottom 3rd which I use for information. I have a scene that has the gameplay centered and that is what I want to record. If I just do the source on the main scene it would record but have a huge black bar on the bottom...Any help is greatly appreciated


If you use NVENC (new) for your main stream/record and set the Source Record to the same, it will always Record your Global Output.
Use a different Encoder in the Source Record filter, NVENC (new) is still broken in the Plugin


----------



## My Name Jeff (Mar 10, 2022)

im not using NVENC (new), i have source record for my video capture device & game capture, i've turned down the settings for the default video output, not  point since i'm not going to use that recording. And yea it still pops up right after i end record, but like i said lucky i don't lose my recordings.


----------



## Zekira (Mar 12, 2022)

My Name Jeff said:


> I'm having an issue, once i'm done recording sometime not all the time i get an Oops OBS crashed error. Thankfully i don't lose any of my recorded content.



Same, except I am losing my recorded content, at least through Source Record. I'm not sure if there's some compatibility issues going on with the latest OBS and Source Record, but there's definitely something up. Wasn't ilke this before. I checked the file before closing OBS, and it stays stuck at 0 bytes, as if OBS never actually finalizes writing that file.

This is actually the problem I was describing in https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-crashing-on-exit-output-files-being-incomplete.154532/ and now I'm not sure if it's an OBS thing or Source Record bugging out.


----------



## My Name Jeff (Mar 12, 2022)

Zekira said:


> Same, except I am losing my recorded content, at least through Source Record. I'm not sure if there's some compatibility issues going on with the latest OBS and Source Record, but there's definitely something up. Wasn't ilke this before. I checked the file before closing OBS, and it stays stuck at 0 bytes, as if OBS never actually finalizes writing that file.
> 
> This is actually the problem I was describing in https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-crashing-on-exit-output-files-being-incomplete.154532/ and now I'm not sure if it's an OBS thing or Source Record bugging out.



you are sending them to a different folder ain't you, because they will override each other and you'll lose them. You could change the name in "filename formatting" in the source record filter so that wont happen as well.


----------



## Zekira (Mar 13, 2022)

My Name Jeff said:


> you are sending them to a different folder ain't you, because they will override each other and you'll lose them. You could change the name in "filename formatting" in the source record filter so that wont happen as well.



It's a different folder. What happens is that for example, I'm gonna record for like 4 hours, but the Source Record will only have up until maybe 12 minutes or 1 hour, and the file only gets written after I finish with the crash prompt; like even if I end the Source Record's trigger, the file writing process doesn't finish at all until I make OBS crash. So basically some hiccup happening during the Source Record somewhere, getting stuck and can't proceed further.


----------



## Zekira (Mar 13, 2022)

OK, now I kind of know what's happening.

So I have a Video Capture Device on Source Record, specifically an Elgato HD60+.

Sometimes, I Deactivate the source while recording to kind of 'refresh' it, since there's some stuttering at times. However, when I do this, it seems that is when Source Record kind of weirds out and doesn't exactly stop recording, but rather just gets confused and gets stuck. Even after I re-activate the device, unless I exit OBS, make it crash, and re-open it, the source record doesn't continue.

Might file this in the github later, although the repo seems kind of dead...


----------



## My Name Jeff (Mar 13, 2022)

For me Exeldro thinks its the graphics thread is still outputting frames while the output has stopped, is why it crashes but i don't know if that is the plugin fault or OBS or my PC.


----------



## Bank_CW (Mar 14, 2022)

while using source record in replay buffer mode, I'm not getting audio with my clips.
not sure if i'm needing to add a source or if the source i add would be from the game and not the replay


----------



## Bank_CW (Mar 15, 2022)

Bank_CW said:


> while using source record in replay buffer mode, I'm not getting audio with my clips.
> not sure if i'm needing to add a source or if the source i add would be from the game and not the replay
> 
> View attachment 81739


Solved my issue, was needing to add an audio source and track 1 to get my audio to playback... Awesome Plugin/Filter.


----------



## botsandmagic (Mar 28, 2022)

Hello!

I am very sorry if this has already been addressed but I just started using the plug in and so far it's amazing! The problem is that I did a 3 hour stream and it only recorded 2 hours of it. I don't know if the plug in crashed or if there's a time limit? In any case not sure if there's a fix to prevent this from happening or specific settings I should use so that it records everything? Thank you!


----------



## Rdelaura (Apr 2, 2022)

OtterNas3n said:


> If you use NVENC (new) for your main stream/record and set the Source Record to the same, it will always Record your Global Output.
> Use a different Encoder in the Source Record filter, NVENC (new) is still broken in the Plugin


JESUS Thank you!


----------



## amandryka (Apr 6, 2022)

I'm using source record filters to record my google meet or discord call windows with all participants showing.

I use the Virtual Camera mode on my source record settings.

It was working alright, but recently I'm getting weird behaviour, basically no recording created anymore, and OBS freezes when I stop virtual camera.

Here is how the filter parameter window looks like when virtual camera is triggered (this triggers OBS to freeze too).





You'll also find my log file in attachment below.

Here are some fishy log lines when virtual camera is triggered:



> 10:36:34.260: DShow: HDevice::ConnectPins: failed to connect pins (0x8004022A):
> 10:36:37.840: [obs-websocket] new client connection from [::ffff:127.0.0.1]:58214
> 10:36:38.704: [AMF] <Id: 3> Unable to set converter transfer characteristic, error AMF_NOT_FOUND (code 11)
> 10:36:38.742: [AMF] <Id: 4> Unable to set converter transfer characteristic, error AMF_NOT_FOUND (code 11)
> ...



This goes ad lib until virtual camera is stopped.

Note that the virtual camera itself behaves normally during the call.

Please let me know if you have an idea where to look.

I'm on OBS 27.2.4, and Source Record 0.3.0.

Thanks.


----------



## Enma (Apr 12, 2022)

I've been a big fan and user of this plugin since launch, I used to be able to trigger the save replay buffer function of this plugin using the "trigger hotkey with name" fuction from TouchPortal, which was great because it meant I didn't need to assign an actual key to do it, but it suddenly doesn't work anymore. I can make it trigger if I assign an actual key and then press that key, and even though that works now whenever I do that the recording that comes out is waaay after the time when I press the key which is kind of an issue.


----------



## amandryka (Apr 14, 2022)

amandryka said:


> I'm using source record filters to record my google meet or discord call windows with all participants showing.
> 
> I use the Virtual Camera mode on my source record settings.
> 
> ...


Okay, I started digging into AMF troubleshooting, and found instructions here: https://www.tfrecipes.com/details/aHR0cHM6Ly9ibG9naW5vcy5jb20vYW1kLWVuY29kZXItaW4tb2JzLw==/
Turned out the encoder setting was set to software in the Simple mode tab, which I didn't see since I had moved to the Advanced mode tab.


----------



## ASchneider (May 3, 2022)

Hello @Exeldro! How are you today?

Sorry to bother you but I was extensively trying to use this plugin without success and found a problem that I can reproduce 100% of the time. If I set the path to the recording file, OBS doesn't startup anymore, I have to manually remove the filter from the JSON config file in order to make it to boot again. There are no crash logs, OBS just doesn't start anymore after a shutdown.

I've found that If I just add the filter and do not set anything, this problem does not happens anymore, but the moment I set a path, it happens again. I've noticed that adding the filter with the default config, there are no path info in the JSON file, it assumes I want to use my default videos system folder and the plugin works great, it spits out the file there (d:/Videos/).

This is what the real time log shows up, not sure why those backslashes are different. I set the plugin to record the same time as I start recording the main OBS output:


```
undefine13:12:00.507: ==== Recording Start ===============================================
13:12:00.507: [ffmpeg muxer: 'adv_file_output'] Writing file 'G:/Vídeos/OBS/MuvRH/2022-05-03 13-12-00.mkv'...
13:12:00.510: ---------------------------------
13:12:00.510: [FFmpeg aac encoder: 'Source Record'] bitrate: 128, channels: 2, channel_layout: 3
13:12:00.510:
13:12:00.514: [ffmpeg muxer: 'Source Record'] Writing file 'D:\Vídeos/test 2022-05-03 13-12-00.mkv'...
13:12:00.517: save_or_load_event_callback 1, 1198450969
13:12:00.517: obs save event
13:12:00.577: [ffmpeg muxer: 'Source Record'] Writing file 'D:\Vídeos/test 2022-05-03 13-12-00.mkv'...d
```

The moment I add the path, again, it shows up in the JSON config file and that's when my OBS does not starts up anymore.

Thank you.


----------



## Feherlofia (May 6, 2022)

Don't want to complain, but the plugin simply doesn't work with the latest OBS version 27.2.4. It records corrupt MP4 files, the only format that actually works is MKV, but it doesn't record to separate sources, only the main scene.
I've tried every possible setup without any success. I'm aware of the NVENC error, so that's not the issue. The youtube video shows a variation where you set the plugin for the scene and it saves separate video files according to the sources. That doesn't work either. 
Honestly why this feature has to be a separate plugin? It's so trivial...


----------



## ZeroExcuse (May 13, 2022)

Hey @Exeldro may I request a feature for this plugin?
Can you add a feature to where the recordings split after a certain amount of time?

For example, after an hour it splits the recording and starts a new one automatically?


----------



## boloshon (Jun 5, 2022)

Hi ! I have a bit naive question. I came back to obs thanks to the release of this plugin (thanks!). I just want to do a multicam where each file is recorded separately so it's perfect. I'm using a Mac Mini M1 2020. 
So, I'm testing a lot of unstable stuff at the same time (including my knowledge) and trying to find the working settings to have a good video quality : OBS is not built specially for M1, this plugin is still quite new, me too.
I get quite often a CPU warning saying I should change my settings (which is what I'm trying to do). 
My question is : is it a real warning or is OBS "thinking" the CPU usage is strange because it considers I'm only recording one source (when the plugin is also recording 2 others without "its" knowledge?)


----------



## Fisk31 (Jun 5, 2022)

Anyone able to figure out the Replay Buffer? I clicked the check mark on the Replay Buffer and set the time, had hotkeys setup for Source Record visible and hidden, and had Replay Buffer from OBS on. However, when I turn the Source Record on and off, it doesn't do the replay buffer time limit I have set.


----------



## youjiman (Jun 5, 2022)

Fisk31 said:


> Anyone able to figure out the Replay Buffer? I clicked the check mark on the Replay Buffer and set the time, had hotkeys setup for Source Record visible and hidden, and had Replay Buffer from OBS on. However, when I turn the Source Record on and off, it doesn't do the replay buffer time limit I have set.


You gotta set a hotkey for save replay, which you can find at hotkeys settings only while the filter is visible. Changing a visibility of the filter is just to start and end the replay buffer.


----------



## Fisk31 (Jun 6, 2022)

youjiman said:


> You gotta set a hotkey for save replay, which you can find at hotkeys settings only while the filter is visible. Changing a visibility of the filter is just to start and end the replay buffer.


I figured it out, thank you.

However, is there a way to make it so you can not only save multiple replays, but be able to have the newest replay play on the same media source? The Native OBS Replay Buffer allows that, but I can't find it to be possible with the Source Record at the moment.

At the moment I have it so the replay file saves as the same name every time without the date, so it just replaces the same replay file. This works, but the downside is I can't save multiple replays if I wanted to do something like a "highlight montage" at the end of a stream.


----------



## youjiman (Jun 6, 2022)

Fisk31 said:


> I figured it out, thank you.
> 
> However, is there a way to make it so you can not only save multiple replays, but be able to have the newest replay play on the same media source? The Native OBS Replay Buffer allows that, but I can't find it to be possible with the Source Record at the moment.
> 
> At the moment I have it so the replay file saves as the same name every time without the date, so it just replaces the same replay file. This works, but the downside is I can't save multiple replays if I wanted to do something like a "highlight montage" at the end of a stream.


This is an another plugin that makes to do that. This plugin is made by the same person by Source Record.






						Directory watch media
					

Exeldro submitted a new resource:  directory watch media - adds a filter you can add to media source to load the oldest or newest file in a directory  adds a filter you can add to media source to load the oldest or newest file in a directory    Read more about this resource...




					obsproject.com
				




This filter will updates a media source file path when there is a new media file in a specific folder.


----------



## Thomahawk (Jun 6, 2022)

Hello, I've watched a video walking me through setting up this plugin so i can stream gameplay with overlays and use this plugin to record only the gameplay without the overlays. The issue is I have zero audio in the final video of only gameplay. I have spent over an hour researching for a solution. Can anyone help me?


----------



## bruco1987 (Jun 9, 2022)

hello, I hope you can help me. I would like to save the replay buffer of two Sources separately, I activated the replay buffer via the plugin menu, I set the keyboard shortcuts, I put "always" but when I press the shortcut buttons, nothing is saved for any of the two sources


----------



## boloshon (Jun 16, 2022)

Hi, is there a workaround somewhere to get a status check of the recordings? I mean like a scene, a light, a dashboard, to say : this filter (source-record) is active. I'm using it for 3 cameras recording, and would like to be able to say it's recording at once without checking the folder. I've looked into touch portal but couldn't find a way to say "if filter is active, then..."


----------



## mbree (Jun 21, 2022)

Hi,

I found out that my audio is not in sync while going further in to the recording.
Is there something i should look in to or what settings to use to avoid this issue.

Someone with the same problem, how did you fix it?

Regards


----------



## soulofthewhiteaunt (Jun 26, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @retsofaj I made it for video sources, but I might get it it working for audio only sources too at a later moment.
> adding an option for when to record should be possible, let me add that to my todo list
> recording:
> 
> ...


Hi there
I'm wondering if you still plan to have a feature to record audio only?  It would be most welcome!
Love your plugin


----------



## Skillybelly (Jun 29, 2022)

Zekira said:


> OK, now I kind of know what's happening.
> 
> So I have a Video Capture Device on Source Record, specifically an Elgato HD60+.
> 
> ...


I have the same issue that when activating source record OBS get stuck on recording and when stopping recording it stuck. It was working perfectly but i have no clue what happend. Did you get any help`?


----------



## Gaddes (Jul 1, 2022)

Does anyone know if there's a way to record with the Source Record filter, but to have multiple audio tracks on the recording? I have both mic audio and game audio, but want to keep them separate for editing purposes, but only see an option to pick either one or a track with combined audios...


----------



## RadicalRalph (Jul 13, 2022)

Gaddes said:


> Does anyone know if there's a way to record with the Source Record filter, but to have multiple audio tracks on the recording? I have both mic audio and game audio, but want to keep them separate for editing purposes, but only see an option to pick either one or a track with combined audios...


Man, I created an account just to ask for this exact feature. I have the Source Record filter set to record as soon as I start streaming, and it's working extremely well, but only being able to record a single audio track means editing audio in the recording after the fact to balance between multiple sources (game, voice chat, my own mic) isn't going to happen.

I've found a workaround, but it's a cumbersome, clunky mess.

I have gameplay audio set to play on tracks 1 and 2, voice chat audio set to play on tracks 1 and 3, and my mic set to record on tracks 1 and 4.
My Source Record filter for the actual gameplay video is using audio track 1, with the main scene as the audio source, with Record Mode set to Streaming, and with 'gameplay_' prepended to the filename.
I take a static image that I had placed in the scene, and add three Source Record filters to it, all with Record Mode set to Streaming, each with a unique filename, all with a low-bitrate CPU encode, each set to a different audio source: The first is set to the gameplay audio and listens on track 2, the second is set to voice chat audio and listens on track 3, and the third is set to my microphone and listens on track 4.
This results in four files: A gameplay video with all audio already mixed together, which I can upload directly if there are no audio issues, and three static-image videos that start at the same time (and thus are already synchronized), one with each audio source. If I need to edit audio for a section, I can do so with the static-image videos, and put that audio over the gameplay video.

It's a really dumb process, but at least it works. However, I'm also new to streaming and only using a single scene at the moment; I don't know how well this method would tolerate switching scenes.


----------



## arieljgd (Jul 14, 2022)

why does it crashes in the obs music edition?


----------



## norihiro (Jul 15, 2022)

arieljgd said:


> why does it crashes in the obs music edition?


Maybe it is because `MAX_AV_PLANES` in Music Edition is different from the plain OBS Studio. `MAX_AV_PLANES` affects structure of video frame (`struct video_data` so that Source Record compiled with the plain OBS cannot receive video frames properly.


----------



## Timboxyz (Jul 19, 2022)

The install instructions say


> "Install latest visual c++ redistributable for visual studio 2019"


It is also claimed that:-


> Supported Platforms
> 
> Windows
> Mac OS X
> Linux



I cannot find any such redistributable for anything other than Windows.


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 19, 2022)

@Timboxyz the redistributable is only needed for windows and is installed when using the installer


----------



## Timboxyz (Jul 19, 2022)

OK thanks. I found the fact that it was mentioned as a specific step with no platform qualification confusing.


----------



## TALENTCRAZY (Jul 19, 2022)

Hi, my mic audio is out of sync with the webcam/gameplay, any suggestion?

Or maeby you can share with me your settings.

I`m trying to source record a second scene that is composed by a webcam and the main scene.


----------



## TitaniaDioxide (Jul 20, 2022)

Gaddes said:


> Does anyone know if there's a way to record with the Source Record filter, but to have multiple audio tracks on the recording? I have both mic audio and game audio, but want to keep them separate for editing purposes, but only see an option to pick either one or a track with combined audios...


This is exactly the feature I'm looking for too.  Same thing - Game audio and mic audio, separated for editing purposes.  

I also have the complication of timelapses - if I record the audio separately from the video and combine them in editor, then the audio doesn't change speeds along with the video in editor (not possible to fix in my editor).

So I'd love to be able to output a .mkv with multiple audio tracks like OBS can do natively.


----------



## DarkJedi (Jul 28, 2022)

I would love to have the ability to pause the recording at the same time we pause the main recording, either via a hotkey or just clicking the pause in OBS.


----------



## pwncak3z (Jul 29, 2022)

Hi! quick question. Is there a way to use this plugin's replay buffer as a way to save highlights of a specific source? Im using the OBS built in replay buffer to make highlights of the current scene in obs but id like to also make take a highlight of my full facecam scene at the same time. 

maybe im missing something, but using the "save replay" button for source record's replay buffer still just saves a clip of whatever was shown on screen and not the specific scene id like it to record. Any help or insight on how to get this working would be a huge help!


----------



## old_lady_katie (Aug 2, 2022)

I love this plugin, thank you so much!

I would love to use this plugin to record two separate sources that have an alpha channel.  My thought was the best way to do that was to add the source record filter to a group that contains both the source with alpha channel and a green screen, and then order my filters such that FIRST the source record happens, and THEN a chroma key filters out alpha channel, however, source record seems to record the final image (post chroma key) despite the order on the filters.  Is there a work around for this? Am I making it too complicated and there's just a codec that could do this for me?

Parent recording with all sources:





How I organized one of the transparent sources I'd like to record in a group with filters:




The remuxed video:



(I have confirmed the premiere pro that the black background here is indeed black and not transparent)


----------



## ClericCoren (Aug 5, 2022)

ASchneider said:


> Hello @Exeldro! How are you today?
> 
> Sorry to bother you but I was extensively trying to use this plugin without success and found a problem that I can reproduce 100% of the time. If I set the path to the recording file, OBS doesn't startup anymore, I have to manually remove the filter from the JSON config file in order to make it to boot again. There are no crash logs, OBS just doesn't start anymore after a shutdown.
> 
> ...


Created an account to parrot @ASchneider . I am having the same issue. I can install it just fine and add the filter, make any adjustments to the filter settings, and record the current stream. However if I close out of OBS it will not re-open. If I add the filter and leave all the settings to default, I can re-open OBS just fine. Not sure what's causing it but currently my only workaround is adding the filter each session, making the changes, and then removing the filter at the end. It's not ideal so if someone has found a fix to this it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Runey5 (Aug 6, 2022)

for some reason, when i use source record to record my webcam and gameplay separately they're never recorded for the same amount of time at all.

Webcam is always a second longer than the gameplay.


----------



## Cepas28 (Aug 9, 2022)

Hello.

I have no clue if anyone else had this issue.

I noticed now, that when I start recording my game capture source with it and I'm playing a game, everything is fine. If I decide to switch games, turn the previous one off and turn the new one on, then the game capture source on OBS like freezes up and refuses to capture a new game unless I turn off the recording in the source record plugin. But even after that, the recording file does not finish encoding, unless I crash OBS on my own.

Once the new game starts capturing, restarting the source record plugin sometimes crashes whole OBS or when it looks like the new game is recording, the final recording file only has the footage that has been captured up until the game switch and the new game footage does not even get created.

If I would put this issue simply, if I stop source record before switching games, I have no issues.
If I switch games without stopping source record, I might get OBS crashes, unfinished recording files, game capture source freezes.

Would it be possible to make the plugin record even the black game capture screen when it is looking for a new game to capture so It would not cut off the recording? If other people are experiencing this that would probably prevent them and me from losing footage without even realizing that they are losing it.


----------



## norihiro (Aug 9, 2022)

Cepas28 said:


> Would it be possible to make the plugin record even the black game capture screen when it is looking for a new game to capture so It would not cut off the recording?


If the size of the source is changing, I would recommend to apply Source Record filter to the scene instead of Window Capture source.


----------



## Tomasz Góral (Aug 9, 2022)

old_lady_katie said:


> I love this plugin, thank you so much!
> 
> I would love to use this plugin to record two separate sources that have an alpha channel.  My thought was the best way to do that was to add the source record filter to a group that contains both the source with alpha channel and a green screen, and then order my filters such that FIRST the source record happens, and THEN a chroma key filters out alpha channel, however, source record seems to record the final image (post chroma key) despite the order on the filters.  Is there a work around for this? Am I making it too complicated and there's just a codec that could do this for me?
> 
> ...


MKV don’t have transparent channel, check MOV.


----------



## the_dorkness2 (Aug 12, 2022)

This is a good program to increase the quality of my recordings, but I noticed when recording mkv file source recording failed to note any audio information in the properties of the files and makes audio conversion of the files impossible (It still records the audio). As such I have to record in mp4 which can be problematic if something bad happens during the recording. I don't know if there's a way to solve this or I'm gonna be stuck with possibly corrupt files sometimes, but I hope this issue can get resolved cause I see it as a major one.


----------



## Bazim (Aug 27, 2022)

Is the old NVENC much worse than the new NVENC that this plugin can't use?


----------



## Bazim (Aug 27, 2022)

And how can I stop to OBS record the vanilla recording but only record via this plugin? Now I have a Vanilla record OBS and the source record. So it is recording two times at the same time.


----------



## VolatilePest (Aug 29, 2022)

I've found a small bug with version 0.3.0, while using NVIDIA NVENC H.264 (New), it records all sources instead of just the source with the filter, not sure if someone has mentioned that already.

i'm also using it on a windows 11 laptop on OBS version 27.2.4.


----------



## Daspaddy (Sep 1, 2022)

Will the plugin be updates for OBS 28 on Mac M1 platform?


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 1, 2022)

@Daspaddy OBS 28 arm support wil be added yes


----------



## ksizzlemvc3 (Sep 2, 2022)

With OBS 28 having Automatic File Splitting, I went to test the feature and while it does work well, Source Record still keeps going without splitting anything. Any chance the plugin can be updated to also automatically file split depending on time/size? Love the plugin. Thanks


----------



## Cepas28 (Sep 3, 2022)

norihiro said:


> If the size of the source is changing, I would recommend to apply Source Record filter to the scene instead of Window Capture source.


I believe in this case all the stream alerts would be captured together with it sadly.


----------



## KensonPlays (Sep 3, 2022)

Any updates on full obs 28 compatibility? I'd like to return to OBS, but I've been checking out some other solutions and they have native built-in ways to record a different scene.

I much prefer OBS since it's open source (love that) and free, though. But if it isn't fully compatible, I can't really do a stream & recording at the same time to edit down for a series.


----------



## KensonPlays (Sep 5, 2022)

Cause if this issue is still a thing:


ksizzlemvc3 said:


> With OBS 28 having Automatic File Splitting, I went to test the feature and while it does work well, Source Record still keeps going without splitting anything. Any chance the plugin can be updated to also automatically file split depending on time/size? Love the plugin. Thanks


Then I can't use Source Record at the moment. I have it auto split files every 6GB so that if some footage gets corrupted, not everything is lost on a crash (which is essentially never, but better safe than sorry). To be able to use Source Record to have different local and different stream footage, I'll need to have full compatibility.

*I know *that OBS 28 is still brand new, but can't make use of this, _yet._


----------



## norihiro (Sep 5, 2022)

Cepas28 said:


> I believe in this case all the stream alerts would be captured together with it sadly.


You can have separated scenes. One scene is for streaming with alerts and Window Capture. Another scene is just for Source Record. Please consider Copy and Paste (Duplicate) the capture.


----------



## kaitorin (Sep 6, 2022)

Currently added as a filter to my camera, but after I've adjusted all my settings, I look into my recordings and my full recording overlays and all were saved to both my normal VOD file and my Camera file! Any fix for this?


----------



## thegamingstig (Sep 11, 2022)

plugin seems to be buggy on me OBS 28. Sometimes it was either recording a different scene and sometime it didn't record the audio


----------



## juans16 (Sep 12, 2022)

thegamingstig said:


> plugin seems to be buggy on me OBS 28. Sometimes it was either recording a different scene and sometime it didn't record the audio


yes I am have similar issues plus I cannot record good quality video with sound. only using x264 encoder. I am trying to use my NVIDIA NVENC H.264


----------



## juans16 (Sep 12, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @Daspaddy OBS 28 arm support wil be added yes


cool can we use NVENC H.264 encoder and also record and include audio in the video


----------



## thegamingstig (Sep 12, 2022)

juans16 said:


> yes I am have similar issues plus I cannot record good quality video with sound. only using x264 encoder. I am trying to use my NVIDIA NVENC H.264


Actually I found my problem. The source has to exist in the current scene in order to record properly. If I navigate to another scene that does not contain the source, it won't work.


----------



## juans16 (Sep 13, 2022)

thegamingstig said:


> Actually I found my problem. The source has to exist in the current scene in order to record properly. If I navigate to another scene that does not contain the source, it won't work.


I figure that out but still have problem.  I am trying to record a nested scenes in the source and it record the entire scene including my camera. i just want to record the nested game scenes within the source. Aso not sound on the recorded video when I use Nvidia encoder


----------



## thegamingstig (Sep 13, 2022)

I have to see how your scenes and sources are setup, but I too record nested scene too and all looks good visually. As for your audio, it won't capture if your audio settings in source record are default. I had that problem before and end up doing this:

I have voicemeeter with VB cable. I used audio monitor plugin to direct my nested scene audio sources to VB cable. Then I create a audio output source (outside of the nested scene) using VB cable. On my source record setting, I change my audio to record from the VB cable audio output source.


----------



## juans16 (Sep 13, 2022)

thegamingstig said:


> I have to see how your scenes and sources are setup, but I too record nested scene too and all looks good visually. As for your audio, it won't capture if your audio settings in source record are default. I had that problem before and end up doing this:
> 
> I have voicemeeter with VB cable. I used audio monitor plugin to direct my nested scene audio sources to VB cable. Then I create a audio output source (outside of the nested scene) using VB cable. On my source record setting, I change my audio to record from the VB cable audio output source.











						imgur.com
					

Imgur: The magic of the Internet




					imgur.com
				



the audio i create a separate audio using the application audio capture. but still no working


----------



## juans16 (Sep 13, 2022)

I think I figured out. the plugin does not support nvida NVENC  or any other codec. only software or x64 work find. I ran multiple test.


----------



## thegamingstig (Sep 13, 2022)

NVENC don't work, but NVENC h.264 is okay on me


----------



## thegamingstig (Sep 13, 2022)

I see your image. I might be deceived from what I see here but:

1. I presume you turn on/off the source record manually by going into the filter menu and click the visibility icon. I do not see anything wrong in this.
2. I do not think application audio capture would work. You have to choose an audio driver speaker output. That is why I use VB Cable.


----------



## v3eil (Sep 13, 2022)

How to install Source Record in the Flatpak version of OBS?


----------



## v3eil (Sep 13, 2022)

NVM, I just needed a create "plugins" folder. I'm dumb.


----------



## juans16 (Sep 13, 2022)

thegamingstig said:


> NVENC don't work, but NVENC h.264 is okay on me


not for me. If I use NVEN h.264 i get my camera and everything else on screen. can you double check that. I mean it record but if you open up your camera or any other images, text or what ever does the source only record the source or does it record everything on screen ?


----------



## juans16 (Sep 13, 2022)

thegamingstig said:


> I see your image. I might be deceived from what I see here but:
> 
> 1. I presume you turn on/off the source record manually by going into the filter menu and click the visibility icon. I do not see anything wrong in this.
> 2. I do not think application audio capture would work. You have to choose an audio driver speaker output. That is why I use VB Cable.


I use Touch portal to enable the plugin and disable it. but for testing purpose I did it both way  manually and also using Touch Portal. If I add the desktop audio it actually work. No using the application audio just using separate audio.  but again only using software of x64 encoder


----------



## thegamingstig (Sep 14, 2022)

juans16 said:


> not for me. If I use NVEN h.264 i get my camera and everything else on screen. can you double check that. I mean it record but if you open up your camera or any other images, text or what ever does the source only record the source or does it record everything on screen ?


My pc being strange. It stop working with NVENC h.264 and did what you said. BUT - when I switch to just NVENC, now it works properly.


----------



## Flummo (Sep 20, 2022)

@Exeldro 

Sorry to bother you with this request as it might have been already requested but would it be possible to make Source Record make use of multiple audio tracks OBS has already in place? My knowledge of coding is way too limited (but i do understand that it would need another 'when' before going into 'if'). This would give most creators the freedom to better adjust audio in an NLE like Premiere Pro, Da Vinci etc. when the audio layer and microphone layer are on seperate tracks.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Sep 25, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro submitted a new resource:
> 
> Source Record - Record a source using a filter
> 
> ...


Something I noticed. My M1 computer is my recording computer. My iMac is connected to it that's where I do all my work. And since none of the plugs in or rather some don't work in the latest OBS update I downgraded to the 27.2.4. So what I notice is I have every thing set up properly but the source coming through the HDMI (my iMac) doesn't record full length. If I unplug it Source record works fine but something with the HDMI it doesn't record full length. Is anyone else having this issue? And is there a m1 update coming for it?

Thanks. 
Great tool. I just want to use it thoroughly.


----------



## MattTheGinge (Oct 3, 2022)

Not sure if this is a bug or I just cant find it, But when I source record any 'Video Capture device' with a replay buffer, I have hotkey options to "Save replay" for that specific source, however if I source record window or game captures, I do not have the option to assign a hotkey to "save replay" for that source, I only have the hotkey options to enable/disable source record. What I'm trying to do is have a hot key to record the last ~60 seconds (using replay buffer) of each source to capture highlights without recording the entire stream.


----------



## D.O.Sarash (Oct 4, 2022)

i've got some issue with the plugin

i add the filter for the scene source and start recording
but the file i got is the whole stream not the scene i added the filter

i'm not sure if i did something wrong or the plugin only works with the source (like camera / display capture) but not the scene

thanks in advanced


----------



## Acey05 (Oct 8, 2022)

Small question, does Source Record bypass the OBS Rescale and actually records the image size (instead of 720p, it records at the original 1080p)?


----------



## Taironzen (Oct 8, 2022)

Acey05 said:


> Small question, does Source Record bypass the OBS Rescale and actually records the image size (instead of 720p, it records at the original 1080p)?


Hello i want to tell you that is recording only the base (canvas) resolution for source record so if you set it to what resolution you want then is going to record only on that base (canvas) resolution if you dont believe me then you can test it out.


----------



## Taironzen (Oct 8, 2022)

@Exeldro 

Hello i dont know if you will read this but in 28 version the source record is crashing the recording even if is still on and that is because of the game performance and i was using the old nvenc not the new one and i dont know why it stoping my recoding when is to much lag in the recording because before it didnt happen at all like that well i think is because off my pc.

If you wish to share your progress on source record it will be really nice because i dont know how is the progress on it.

Is been 7 months since a update and i will not rush you on this i just want to know the progress on it


----------



## halserach (Oct 10, 2022)

Useful plugin, but be careful when use it. My last project was almost scrapped because some cameras weren't recorded, or instead recording the source it copied the scene which OBS records. 

Always have contingency plan in case it bugs a lot.


----------



## Taironzen (Oct 10, 2022)

halserach said:


> Useful plugin, but be careful when use it. My last project was almost scrapped because some cameras weren't recorded, or instead recording the source it copied the scene which OBS records.
> 
> Always have contingency plan in case it bugs a lot.


yeah i had to download my twitch stream and use the camera from the stream for my gameplay but i give up on this plugin because is using like almost all the time 30% cpu usage for only 2 videos to records on old nvenc so i stream and record at the same time with no overlays and only sounds for my viewers can use and troll me with a twitch extension because i like to get trolled but not to much plus is not recoding the sounds from my stream when i record so is fine atleast they have something to use on my stream


----------



## owenagius (Oct 13, 2022)

Hi I use virtual camera on zoom to share some videos, but the problem is when I press record, the only thing recorded is the video from the virtual camera. Is there a way to record the whole meeting along with video being shown from the virtual camera?


----------



## HSNBRG (Oct 13, 2022)

Hi, I just saw the video from Michael Feyrer Jr. on YouTube about Source Record. I tried to install it on MacOS Monterey 12.6 running OBS 28.0.3. But after a successful installation process, I don't have the option in Filters to add the Source Record option. I checked the forum and tried to search for answers both here and on Google. So I'm sorry if this is already discussed somewhere.


----------



## WaveSmash (Oct 14, 2022)

Will this support NVENC AV1 on the 40 series cards? Source Record is almost unusable for me on the 3070 Ti because I'm out of NVENC slots, and the 40 cards will have more. Plus AV1 is just better.


----------



## Monster Abe (Oct 18, 2022)

This plugin does 99% of what I would like it to do. However, there is one thing I'm curious to know if there are plans to implement: Richer controls for multiple audio tracks to a single recording.

Consider the following scenario. I'm playing a game with friends in Discord voice chat. I'm streaming the game plus a webcam. My visual sources are my webcam and the game. Assuming I have the proper hardware/software combination that allows me to separate my audio into channels, I have a game audio channel, a voice chat channel, and my microphone as an input device. At this point, I can put a source record filter on my game capture and my webcam separately. The game source record can take the game audio. The webcam source record can take my microphone as it's audio source.

I don't believe I have an option to include my voice chat audio in either of my recordings without clobbering multiple audio sources into a single track. I can't edit that in post, so it's not an ideal solution. There are workarounds I can do, like using Audacity to record the voice chat to it's own file, but involving another program is a hassle. I could add a third source record filter on a dead/empty source for just audio, but that would add a fourth encoder session (1-stream, 2-game source record, 3-webcam source record).

Does this make sense? Or have I overlooked a blatantly simple solution to this kind of problem? Is this a unique problem to have? Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## Javier Martinez (Oct 18, 2022)

HSNBRG said:


> Hi, I just saw the video from Michael Feyrer Jr. on YouTube about Source Record. I tried to install it on MacOS Monterey 12.6 running OBS 28.0.3. But after a successful installation process, I don't have the option in Filters to add the Source Record option. I checked the forum and tried to search for answers both here and on Google. So I'm sorry if this is already discussed somewhere.


Hi! I have the same problem. The plugin is installed correctly but nothing is shown.


----------



## Felidire (Oct 19, 2022)

juans16 said:


> not for me. If I use NVEN h.264 i get my camera and everything else on screen. can you double check that. I mean it record but if you open up your camera or any other images, text or what ever does the source only record the source or does it record everything on screen ?


It does the same for me. Using:
* Windows 11
* OBS 28.0.3(x64)
* GTX1050 (can't wait to grab something decent, GPU prices have been stupid for too long).

_I tested the quality of each encoder:

CBR @40,000kbps_
*Software* = *QUALITY = 6/10*; very noisy, but slight anti-aliasing
*NVENC* = *QUALITY = 4/10*; fuzzy/blurry
*SVT-AV1* = doesn't work
*AOM AV1* = doesn't work
*NVIDIA NVENC H.264* = *QUALITY = 8.5/10*; closest to HD recording, but may crash stream + all sources visible + some dropped frames
*NVIDIA NVENC HEVC* = doesn't work + weird stereoscopic crap
*x264* = *QUALITY = 5/10*; noisy + slight blur

VBR 40,000kbps / CQP 16
*Software* = 4/10 - Artifacting, but slightly better than x264
*NVENC* = 6/10 - Somewhat blury, not too bad.
*NVIDIA NVENC H.264* = 9.5/10 - I think this is just imitating the "start recording" button; identical file size + all scenes included in recording.
*x264* = 3/10 - Nasty artifacting

Really wish I could get *NVIDIA NVENC H.264* to work, because I'm pretty sure it's just functioning as the standard record button would. None of the other options seem ideal.


----------



## ennecke (Oct 21, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Source Record with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 0.1.0
> 
> ...


Hi, i am not sure, if I am right here, i have a newby question:
I have set up Source Record, everything works fine to record my two webcams in two seperate files.
I do NOT need the additional file that is recorded from the main screen of obs.
Is it possible to turn this off, so you only get the files from the two source record plugin instances?
I ask this because my system ist not so highly equipped, and i have to safe every resource.


----------



## mbrsports1 (Oct 21, 2022)

Will there be an update that allows this to work with the apple silicon instal of obs? I cannot get it to work with that, but if I install the apple intel version of OBS it is fine.


----------



## Exeldro (Oct 22, 2022)

@mbrsports1 there will be an update, but if you can't wait you can try this fork:








						Releases · umireon/obs-source-record
					

Contribute to umireon/obs-source-record development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## thegamingstig (Oct 23, 2022)

I have been using the advanced scene switcher to auto toggle the source record filter on/off recording when I am switching between specific scenes. Sometimes it is stuck to keep recording after disabling the filter which then leads to OBS crashing. I am recording at NVENC.


----------



## chuhei (Oct 24, 2022)

I personally have been trying something new, when recording a source, only 8-bit is outputted, I wonder if there are something I can do so I can use my cpu better.


----------



## jimvetter (Oct 27, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro submitted a new resource:
> 
> Source Record - Record a source using a filter
> 
> ...


Source Record looks incredibly useful. However, on my M1 MacBook Pro running OBS 28, it does not show up as a filter after installing it. Is this a known issue? Is there a timeline for M1 Mac support?

Thank you!

Jim


----------



## spdyvkng (Oct 27, 2022)

jimvetter said:


> Source Record looks incredibly useful. However, on my M1 MacBook Pro running OBS 28, it does not show up as a filter after installing it. Is this a known issue? Is there a timeline for M1 Mac support?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Jim


Seems Exeldro hasn't gotten around to that one, he has a lot of plugins, so let's hope he'll find the time to update this :)


----------



## BDAVIS (Oct 28, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro submitted a new resource:
> 
> Source Record - Record a source using a filter
> 
> ...


does this work for M! mac studio?  the installer does not seem to work.


----------



## mbrsports1 (Oct 28, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @mbrsports1 there will be an update, but if you can't wait you can try this fork:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Exeldro 
Thank you for the fix, works great on M1 now! Appreciate all you do sir


----------



## Madmonkeyfun (Oct 31, 2022)

Hi, Just recently started using this plugin and I am trying to record my Xbox source along with audio, I have managed to figure out that I can add the audio source from OBS and this works but there is a noticeable delay in the audio, it's a couple of seconds behind. do you have any plans to add an audio delay function in the settings for the plugin?


----------



## Xyrael (Oct 31, 2022)

all i want this holiday season is for this god send of a plugin to be updated for NVIDIA NVENC support... for all that you do for this community @Exeldro many thanks and steady on <3


----------



## eidolon (Nov 1, 2022)

Whenever source record is enabled(eye icon) OBS studio randomly crashes when opening up settings, or when trying to close OBS. 
Im using the source record for the replay buffer and nothing else
I like the plugin but the crashing sucks.


----------



## Madmonkeyfun (Nov 2, 2022)

My version of Source record seems to record the whole scene, not just the 1 source that I have the filter on, is that normal or have I not set it up correctly. when I first set it up, it recorded the scene, but once I started streaming it recorded everything.


----------



## jjg-ops (Nov 4, 2022)

Hi @Exeldro,
Any chance that you drop a new download of Source Record?  I noticed that the GitHub version of Source Record 0.3.0 has a couple updates (one I consider to be rather important) that occurred after the latest version available on OBS.  One of the updates fixes a memory leak that I believe I am experiencing which occurs randomly (1 out of every 6 attempts or so) at stopping a recording on Windows OS.  I not experienced in building from source, so you would really help me out by dropping a new download.  Best regards.


----------



## picardrulez (Nov 5, 2022)

I've installed the plugin on my m1 macbook, and I can see that the directory exists in my plugins folder post installtion, but when I open up OBS and attempt to add a filter, I do not have source record listed.  Am I missing something?


----------



## daysailor (Nov 12, 2022)

OBS recording three Full-NDI PTZ cameras - running three additional channels of Source Recording - always overloaded my MacBook M1 (frame dropping red). I added a Windows PC to my Network running NDI Video Monitor in seperate windows. Video Monitor offers a recording option. If this gives a problem on my PC, OBS on the Mac ist not affected.


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 14, 2022)

Exeldro updated Source Record with a new update entry:

Version 0.3.1



> OBS version 28 or higher required
> Support apple encoders [umireon]
> Add option to set background color [umireon]



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Daspaddy (Nov 14, 2022)

Thanks for the update. I was waiting for that. I've installed the ARM-Version on MacOS Ventura with latest OBS Version. But as soon as I add Source Record as a filter and switch record mode to 'Recording' OBS crashes. Can you help with that?
Logfile attached.

Thanks
Patrick


----------



## Statman24 (Nov 25, 2022)

Any idea what I'm doing wrong?  No matter how I set up "Source Record", the output MP4 file ALWAYS shows what's in PROGRAM (ie... selected scene)... not the actual source itself.  Thoughts?

I set up 2 scenes, each with 1 source.  The first scene and source are left alone.  I've added the filter on to the second scene.  I select the first scene.  2 output files are saved, but both with the same content.

I've tried putting the filter on the source and one the scene, but no success.


----------



## noxfox (Nov 26, 2022)

Already posted under issues on github.

So, I have "VLC video source" WAV / MP3 / AAC / OGG audio only stream, and I want to record audio only, it works great if the source is video, but if it is audio only it doesn't write a file.

Is it possible to add audio only mode and write WAV, MP3, AAC, FLAC file?

I want to capture a stream from my phone from LANmic app on android:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.portable.lanmic

Here are some regular internet radio streams for testing:

http://ice1.somafm.com/defcon-128-mp3
http://ice1.somafm.com/groovesalad-128-aac

Thanx!


----------



## Chewbert (Nov 28, 2022)

I'm not sure if I'm doing anything wrong but my performance is TERRIBLE when using this plugin no matter what settings I have tried. I'm on the 0.3.1 version for OBS 28.1 and cannot get it to give me more than 2-3 frames per second as well as the recording will cut randomly in the middle of the clip, losing 20-30 seconds after it in my test clips despite the original OBS recording looking fine?
I'm running an R9 7950x and a RTX 3080, so it couldn't be a hardware limitation. Any ideas?


----------



## Insayno (Nov 29, 2022)

Is it possible to pause the recording rather than full-on stopping it? I would like streams to be one long file rather than clumps but also while cutting out pee breaks.


----------



## NicNamSam (Dec 1, 2022)

How do you download old versions of source record?


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 1, 2022)

@NicNamSam old versions can be downloaded from the history page of the plugin


----------



## DaveP (Dec 2, 2022)

For what its worth - I have found setting audio down to 44.1k got rid of crackling audio but when I add soruce mirror or too many cameras it is back...


----------



## Statman24 (Dec 3, 2022)

Does not seem to be working with QuickSync


----------



## monoespacial (Dec 3, 2022)

Hey, can anyone help me understand how this is supposed to work? I just want ONE recording of only my gameplay. I don't want to record the overlay. I've added the "source filter" to the game capture source but it's also recording the overlay and there's 2 recordings going on at the same time. The "obs" recording and the "source filter" recording.

I just want one recording total, that ignores all the overlays and sounds and what not.


----------



## GuiThink (Dec 4, 2022)

Hello,

I use this plugin to record my Gaming View separatly. I wish I could record only the Game sound and not both Game sound + Mic sound.
For some reasons I cannot make this work in the plugin. I've researched some online tutorial regarding this and found out Youtubers I've watched also confessed they could not make it work either.

Any idea how to do this because from the plugin UI it should be possible.

Example :
I record Game View, when I configure the filter as "on recording" I then click on "Different audio" and then select Audio Track "Track 1" (don't know what it really changes to be track 1 or 6 to be honest). Then I chose my Audio channel that corresponds to the game sound by typing the name of the channel just like it's named in the audio control/mixing panel of OBS.
Then I try to record and I get both game and mic sound :/

Any idea ?


----------



## Maxter1o2 (Dec 4, 2022)

The plugin works great however have a glaring issue, I setup the source and it works great for recording however when I close OBS and try to open it doesn't launch. After I setup the filter on a source using this plugin. 
OBS will kinda half run ie it will run a process but the program itself will not be useable no UI, now if I force close OBS (task Manager) delete the plugin and relaunch OBS it will work fine like nothing was ever wrong. Go back to the source remove the filter since has no reference.

 Now I readd the plugin then launch OBS (which launches fine) set the filter again it works great for that session till I close OBS then I need to go through the process again to get obs back up and running ie deleting plugin, launching OBS, removing the filter (Source Record 0.3.1)
assigned to sources.

This is with source-record-0.3.1-windows (there is no launching errors for OBS)


----------



## TheOGMangoMan (Dec 7, 2022)

GuiThink said:


> Hello,
> 
> I use this plugin to record my Gaming View separatly. I wish I could record only the Game sound and not both Game sound + Mic sound.
> For some reasons I cannot make this work in the plugin. I've researched some online tutorial regarding this and found out Youtubers I've watched also confessed they could not make it work either.
> ...


Hey! Turn off your track in the Source Record Separate Audio section. What a track in OBS does is groups the audio sources you've assigned to each track in the advanced sound settings. When you add the track into the source record filter, it's going to add all the sounds you've assigned to that track into the recording. For what you want is "None" under the first drop down and then just the mic source or whatever single source you want under the second.


----------



## AriesL9 (Dec 11, 2022)

Please add "Allow transparency" since im using app thats linked to game scene and it shows the background :)


----------



## jorgeconstantini (Dec 12, 2022)

I got a problem, after I setup the plugin and start recording a source, the resulting file is just recording what OBS records normaly, so the plugin isn't working. Is there anything that can be done or do I gotta wait for an update?


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 12, 2022)

@jorgeconstantini you can try an other encoder or wait for the update that will require OBS 29


----------



## imeiul (Dec 14, 2022)

@Exeldro ,

A suggestion:






						Record Sources and Transitions
					

Looking at the Source Record and Transition Table plugins, I thought of an interesting feature. What if the Source Record plugin also recorded transition occurrences and had functionality to extend the export to different tools, such as a DaVinci Resolve project that imported the timeline with...




					obsproject.com


----------



## smlcr (Dec 14, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @jorgeconstantini you can try an other encoder or wait for the update that will require OBS 29


Does this mean that with the release of a new plugin update, we will be able to record with NVENC? And could you say a very vague release date (I understand that there can be no other dates)? Thanks in advance!


----------



## anzidmtg (Dec 15, 2022)

Running into an issue where, when I activate the Source Record plugin, the stats bar says my FPS is tanking and my average frame render time is spiking. The Stats dock also reports frames are being dropped due rendering lag, but looking at the GPU history on my M2 MBA, it doesn't look like I'm maxed out on CPU or GPU resources. I'm not sure if the Stats dock is accurate, but I'm curious why I'd be getting rendering lag when I'm not bottlenecked while the plugin is active?


----------



## ASchneider (Dec 21, 2022)

Hello @Exeldro!

Sorry to ping you, but I was wondering if this will be possible in the near future: Steve from vdo.ninja is working on WHIP streaming from OBS directly to his service, this is HUGE. This is something on my wish-list for the longest time, to be able to stream a specific source to vdo.ninja without using virtual cameras or other workarounds, this will be possible when OBS 29 releases. Do you think that this plugin could do that as well (stream using WHIP protocol, NVENC encode and so on)? Here's a video from Steve showing the idea - https://youtu.be/ynSOE2d4Z9Y

Merry Christmas to you and your family!

Thank you very much.


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 21, 2022)

@ASchneider as far as I can see is WHIP support still a draft pull request and not part of OBS yet. As we are far in the beta, I don't expect this feature in the upcoming version 29 of OBS. As soon as the changes are accepted into OBS I can start working on making it work for Source Record.


----------



## Statman24 (Dec 22, 2022)

Will the ability to Source Record 2 QuickSync "Replay buffers" simultaneously be fixed in an upcoming version?

Right now, when I use that encoder for 2 Source Records, both of the saved recordings are the same... and I believe always the one that is "Program" selected.  Works fine with H.264 encoder.


----------



## Jakub72 (Dec 26, 2022)

Does Source Record have the ability to Pause/UnPause when OBS Recording is Paused/UnPaused?


----------



## Pseikshot (Jan 2, 2023)

Hossa.

I am currently using OBS Studio 28.1.2 with plugin version 0.3.1 with OBS 28 support. Unfortunately, the plugin does not work as intended. When the filter is applied on a source or nested scenes, the plugin window shows the correct preview image. However, in the recorded footage, the complete scene is recorded and not the dedicated sources or scenes. 

Screenshot: https://ibb.co/hWDhgm2

Does anyone have the same problem or a solution?


----------



## Minionat0r (Jan 2, 2023)

Hello.

I have the same problem as with Pseikshot.
Source Record as a filter doesn't work for me with a video input device.
It always records the current scene and scene change.


----------



## Minionat0r (Jan 2, 2023)

Minionat0r said:


> Hello.
> 
> I have the same problem as with Pseikshot.
> Source Record as a filter doesn't work for me with a video input device.
> It always records the current scene and scene change.


Hm, ok with the x264 encoder it works.
Apparently the NVENC encoder cannot differentiate between 2 encoded sources.


----------



## phillymantis (Friday at 11:28 PM)

I know one of the known issues is "encoder overloaded" 
and i know that isnt the fault of the plugin but moreso whats "possible or realistic"
so im curious if what im about to ask is possible

if i have a 12th gen intel i9 
an rtx 3080
and 32gb ram  

will upgrading to 128gb of ram make a difference?

my goal is i have 3 cameras hooked to a capture card bringing in 4k footage......i setup 3 scenes each displaying one camera
i want to source record each 4k scene

is that possible?  or is it doomed to overload?  and if it is possible which piece of hardware do you think i need to upgrade to acheive that goal?  go 4090?


----------



## Exeldro (Sunday at 8:19 PM)

Exeldro updated Source Record with a new update entry:

Version 0.3.2



> *This update requires OBS 29*
> 
> Remove custom render



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Statman24 (Monday at 12:42 AM)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Source Record with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 0.3.2
> 
> ...


Tested.  I can now record Multiple QuickSync recordings.  This is AWESOME!!


----------



## phillymantis (Monday at 11:30 PM)

ASchneider said:


> Just did that, and it did not work.
> 
> If use FFMPEG (Hardware), it starts recording all sources but OBS crashes after a few seconds.
> 
> ...


yea i got the crash after 15 minutes thing too

another thing i noticed is....it varies how many scenes source record will capture.....i have 4 scenes and set them all with a source record "recording" filter   at best 2 get captured along with my main recording
but never all 4 files created


----------



## phillymantis (Monday at 11:46 PM)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Source Record with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 0.3.2


Read the rest of this update entry...im gonna upload my crash log from last night but i source recorded multiple scenes and after about 15 minutes trhe obs dll would lock up on me.....i found a way to quickly keep going by launching another instance of obs ...then closing it.....it would unfreeze the existing instance of obs and continue recording with no issue

the freeze was always a preview freeze that still allowed me to swap between scenes 

btw loving the update....but it seems when recording sources....i could put it on 4 scenes...and it would only capture two scenes maximum with my main recording (3 files)


----------



## Kakskiv (Yesterday at 9:16 AM)

Is it possible to set the file name (Filename Formatting) with websocket?
I couldn't find it in the filter settings list.


----------



## Exeldro (Yesterday at 9:24 AM)

@Kakskiv it should be `filename_formatting`


----------



## HCdalen (Yesterday at 9:40 PM)

i have a problem to change the duration on the replay i always get 5 sec i the file. doesn´t matter if i make the duration to 25 sec.


----------



## phillymantis (Yesterday at 11:26 PM)

i finally nailed down everything i can and cant do currently with source record
it works perfectly with the nvenc encoder.....the one that only says "NVENC"  not "NVIDIA NVENC"  that one crashes obs

even if you source record 3 items....the maximum it grabs is two....alongside your main recording
if you selected 3...it will pick randomly which 2 from the 3....guessing thats a limitation


----------



## OtterNas3n (Today at 2:24 PM)

phillymantis said:


> i finally nailed down everything i can and cant do currently with source record
> it works perfectly with the nvenc encoder.....the one that only says "NVENC"  not "NVIDIA NVENC"  that one crashes obs
> 
> even if you source record 3 items....the maximum it grabs is two....alongside your main recording
> if you selected 3...it will pick randomly which 2 from the 3....guessing thats a limitation


Usually Nvidia Desktop GPU's have a "NVenc Session limit" of 3 concurrent Decode/Encode sessions
Look here under the "Max # of concurrent sessions" for your GPU:








						Video Encode and Decode GPU Support Matrix
					

Find the related video encoding and decoding support for all NVIDIA GPU products.




					developer.nvidia.com
				




However there is a way to "patch" this - Use on your own risk
Have a look here:








						GitHub - keylase/nvidia-patch: This patch removes restriction on maximum number of simultaneous NVENC video encoding sessions imposed by Nvidia to consumer-grade GPUs.
					

This patch removes restriction on maximum number of simultaneous NVENC video encoding sessions imposed by Nvidia to consumer-grade GPUs. - GitHub - keylase/nvidia-patch: This patch removes restric...




					github.com
				




Moo,
Otter


----------

